# Beztēma >  Augstspriegums auto ieplūdes traktā. Jonizātors.

## Dzeks

Degvielas cena un krīzes radītais brīvais laiks spiež atcerēties jaunībā lasīto žurnālu gudrības. Neatceros tieši kurā, bet krievu auto žurnālā gadus 30 atpakaļ jau satiku šās versijas, pie lasītāju padomiem, kas tagad smuki netā atrodamas pie brīvās enerģijas tēmām. Tad nu liku lietā jaunības amatiera prasmes un uzveidoju arī savu aparātu. Ieplūdes gaisa jonizātoru.

 Sākumā protams neveicās, dzirksteles skrēja kur nevajag un efekta nebija nekāda, kamēr jau neatradu puslīdz stabilu shēmu un pareizo vietu ieplūdes traktā.

 Pagaidām es nezinu kas ir tas kas tur notiek- ķīmija, fizika vai vēl kas, bet efekts ir. Ja runā ar ķīmiķiem, tad viņi saka ka iegūtie PPM ozona vai citu vielu tā degšanu ietekmēt nevar. To arī mani eksperimenti ar sveces liesmu principā apstiprina. Neredz nekādu starpību. Drīzāk tas jonu vējš cenšas to sveci nopūst.
Arī fiziķi rausta plecus par jonu izraisītām emisijām. Vai tādas tur var notikt. Kas varētu ko ietekmēt.

Toties visi brīdina, ka ķīmiskie vai emisijas procesi saistās ar motora daļu sabrukšanu. Ozons var stipri korodēt virzuļus, vai pārmēra emisijas arī rada metālu sabrukšanu.  To tikai laiks rādīs, cik ātri ir šie procesi- sabrūk ātrāk kā normāli dilst, vai nē. 

Bet ieliekot to dzirksteļspraugu vai jonizātoru tieši pirms ieplūdes kolektora, jau pēc turbīnas un interkūlera efekts parādijās. Tad nu mani subjektīvie novērojumi. Pēc ~10 min brauciena auto iet tip stipri labāk. Ļoti maz uzminot gāzi šis ieskrienas. Katram gadījumam pietiekami atšķirīgi lai to sajustu. Nobraucot ap 5 km sāk it kā ko sajust un ap 10km jau ir diezgan jūtams efekts. Pārsvarā sajūtams vienmērīgi braucot ap 80-100 mašīna it kā viegli ripo no kalna. Tik ko cut pieduras gāzei tā ieskrienas ātrāk, nekā parasti.

Vārdu sakot Mozillī ģenerators TBC ferīta trafiņš, UN9 reizinātājs un adatu elektrodi pret mērķi. Tērē ~ 0,5- 1 A.

----------


## defs

Galvenais ir rezultāts. Virzuļi ir no alumīnija,nez kas tur var korodēt? Es graucu ar gāzi,man no izpūtēja tek lauka ūdens. Nu tikko tika uzlikts jauns izpūtējs,paskatīsimies,cik ilgi kalpos.Vecais bija galīgi sapuvis.

----------


## Dzeks

Tas verķis atrodas man uz Chrysler / Grand Voyager 2.5 TD (01.1996 — 12.199 ::  ar pašmasu 1985 kg un vidējo degvielas patēriņu 8,7 litri (SM reklāma, pēc citiem datiem vidējais ir 9,2). Jāatzīmē ka es šos 8,7 arī principā vislaik esmu redzējis. Man patēriņš vislaik grozījās ap šo ciparu un īpaši pacenšoties ar ekonomisko braukšanu ir iegūts arī 8,5 vidējais patēriņš. Tas bij pagājušo gadu kad par 20 Ls bij nopērkams cut mazāk par 32 l degvielas un nobraukt varēja ap 365 km, kas sastāda attiecīgi cut zem 8,8l/100km. Bet pieņemsim par atskaites punktu to 8,7 .

Tad nu ielejot apaļus 30 l es esmu nobraucis 410 km, pēdējos 200 sasēdāmies visa ģimene 2+3 ar ratiem. Pieņemu ka tas nav diži precīzs mērījums no lampiņas iedegšanās līdz nākamai reizei, kaut tā fiška kraislerim strādā stipri gudri. Bet nu 7,3 l/100km ir cipars ko nevar ignorēt. tie ir 16% ietaupijums. Pat ņemot vērā ka daudzi braucieni ir braucieni uz veikalu vai pie kaimiņa pēc piena, kad subjektīvi efekts vēl nav jūtams. Kā jau rakstiju, sajust ko var pēc 5-10 km. Un tad varētu arī būt 20%. Nu ir tas diezgan jūtams braucot. Tipa ja brauc ar auto tikai lielus gabalus, tad efekts būs lielākais.

Patreiz jau esmu tā nobraukājis tuvu 3000 km un ne reizi patēriņš nav sanācis kā iepriekšējā gadā. Vienīgi braucot uz TA izmazgāju motortelpu un mitrums netika pietiekami izžāvēts, rezultātā uguņi aizskrēja nesankcionētos virzienos un izkausēja trubas. Tad speciāli nobraucu nākamos 30 litrus bez tā jonizātora un pārliecinājos par normālo 8,7 patēriņu.

Veicu arī tukšgaitas testu. 15 nobraukti km un tests- pusmetrs caurules- improvizēta dozatora iztukšošanās no atzīmes līdz atzīmei uzrādija 9% ekonomiju. Bet braucot no tukšas bākas līdz tukšai vislaik ir 6,9-7,3-7,7 l/100km. Principā vidējais 7,3, kad pagājušo gadu visādi cīnoties un čakarējot to dīzeli lēni braucot es zem 8,5 netiku nekad un vidējais bija 8,7. 

Principā es degvielā ekonomēju latu uz katriem simt kilometriem. Un ielikšu kādu bildi, kā tas izskatās. Vis gan vēl ir eksperimenta stadijā.

----------


## moa

Iespējams, ka tie adatu gali koronējot to miglu kaut kā padara tuvāku stāvoklim lai aizdegas.
Tas tāds minējums mans...
Katrā ziņā novēlu lai tas ir krietns un varbūt pat revolucionārs panākums! ::

----------


## Dzeks

Aizmirsu paskaidrot. Attālums no adatām līdz mērķim ir ap 32mm. Tas ir brīdis kad ir spēcīgākā koronas izlāde, bet nav vēl dzieksteļizlāde. Principā tur rodas tāds jonu vējš kā no vidēja kompja ventilatora.  Tas efekts ir saistīts ar to jonu vēju, bet rezultāts novēlojas par ~10 min. Ja tiek izslēgta strāva, (sanāca nejauši, kad nosvila) tad efekts vēl  saglabājas gandrīz 20 min. Tā kā prakse rāda, ka tā iedarbība nav tieša no jonu vēja. Tie joni uzlādē kaut kādu lādiņu- kolektori, galvas, virzuļi vai viss kopā, un tikai tad viss notiek. Sākumā braucot slēgāju iekšā ārā un pukojos ka efekta nav.
 Tieši tāpēc arī ir liels jautājums par to, kas tur notiek. Mans šābrīža minējums ir jonu izraisīta elektronu emisija no motora metāla virsmām. Iespējams ka virzulis ir galvenais jo pati karstākā virsma- iespējams pat tuvu 600 grādiem.

----------


## defs

Citēju "Bet ieliekot to dzirksteļspraugu vai jonizātoru tieši pirms ieplūdes kolektora..."
vai tā ir tā vieta,kur plūst degmaisijums? Paga,Tev laikam ir dīzelis,tad tik un tā ieplūdes kolektorā nak iekšā tikai gaiss,bet dīzeļdegvielu iesmidzina ar sprauslām cilindros. Tad es nesaprotu,kur ir tā fiška,ka tieši pie ieplūdes kolektora ir tas efekts?

----------


## Dzeks

Ja tas ir ķīmiska procesa efekts, tad ozons vai NOx kas rodas elektriskā lauka ietekmē ir ātri gaistoši, tāpēc cik var tuvu degkamerai, lai nenoreāģē ar gaisu garajā ceļā caur turbīnu, interkūleri un trubām apkārt visam motoram. Tas gan neatbilst novērotajam.
Ja tā ir tā emisija, tad arī attālumā ir jālādē daudz vairāk materiāla. Arī attālums ir zudumi.
Ja tas ir fig viņ zin kāds orgons, lādētu neitronu plūsmas vai vēl kas, tad arī tuvāk degkamerai varētu būt mazāk visādu zudumu.

----------


## Mosfet

Ozons un NO kas rodās tur nav tik gaistoši kā tu domā kamēr nesaskarās ar organiskām vielām. Apsveicu kaut kas konkŗēts. Būtu jau interesanti pamērīt cik tur tas ozons un NO rodas.

----------


## jeecha

Tik nesaac tirgot shitam verkjim plaanus vai pashu verkji - tas viss jau ir patenteets. Ka nesanaak tiesu darbi  ::

----------


## Dzeks

Kurā vietā, valstī tas ir patentēts un kur var iepazīties ar patentu? Būtu interesanti. Es šo savācu kopā no daudz avotiem un daudz eksperimentēju pats, tā kā citu pieredze arī būtu interesanta.

----------


## jeecha

Piemeeram http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6990965.html. Pameklee google "combustion engine ozone" "combustion engine corona" utml.

----------


## zzz

Par patentiem runa jau bija vecajaa teema par patientiem, bet iisumaa - patents nebuut nenoziimee ka patenteetaa fignja straadaa un ir veertiiga,  mazaak kaa 1% patentu tiek realizeeti praksee un nes peljnju, absoluutais vairums patentu tiek taisiiti specifiskiem ziimeeshanaas meerkjiem (lai izspiestu naudu no investoriem utt)

Kaa arii ne jau tik daudz patenti staav dzhekinja drazinjas tirdznieciibai priekshaa, kaa tas ka ja shis soliis degvielas taupiishanu pamatojoties uz to kas shim tur pashlaik reegojas, taa buus kraapshana.  

Elektriibas drazinju vaagenam ielicis - jauki, objektiivi nomeeriit dazhu procentu iedomaajamo degvielas  ietaupiijumu maajas apstaakljos - kjuu. Nav iespeejams, taatad meeriijumu nav, ir tikai tas kas vinjam subjektiivi liekas. 

Nu, vienam liekas dievinsh, otram - allahs, tresham zupas ietaupiishanaas autinjaa aiz elektriibas, pie mums demokraatiska valsts un ir ticiibas briiviiba, kameer cilveeks ticaas pats prieksh sevis - whatever. Ja meegjinaas paardot citiem - tur par bazaaru  patiesiigumu jaasaak atbildeet.

----------


## zzz

Bez tam vechi - patentus meklee

www.wipo.int
www.uspto.gov
ep.espacenet.com

Prieksh US patentiem var arii lietot 

www.google.com/patents

----------


## Dzeks

Kāpēc man liekas, ka tas ozons ir izzīsts no pirksta, lai vismaz kaut kā pamatotu patentētā verķa darbības. 

1. Tad pērkona negaisa laikā arī auto būtu jātērē par tiem bezmaz 20% mazāk.  Nekas tāds gan nav novērots. Vismaz tādos apmēros.
2. Kāpēc efekts ir sajūtams tikai pēc 5-10 minūtēm, nevis uzreiz ieslēdzot augstspriegumu?
3. Kāpēc efekts saglabājas gandrīz 20 minūtes pie atslēgta augstsprieguma, kad ieplūdes traktam pa to laiku ir jau izgājis cauri 50 m3 gāzes?  Tur irļoti labi ventilēta telpa lai ozons tur uzkavētos.

Šādas koronas izlādes veidotais ozons nevar radīt tādus efektus, tik lielā apmērā. Tāda ķīmiskā iedarbība būtu vien kāds % nevis sajūtamas izmaiņas.  Vismaz ķīmiķi to tā apgalvo un pēc augstāk minētā es arī tā domāju.

Un mani tie štatu patenti diži netraucē radīt amatieriskas shēmas, pētīt to darbību un palīdzēt draugiem, vai kam ir līdzīgas intereses. Uzreiz ātri neizdevās,  un ilgstoši pētīt, tulkot ko kurš tur ir sarakstījis un cik ir patenta termiņš nav man vai zin baisi interesanti. Ja kāds brīvi lasa angliski un ir laiks meklēt, tad konkrētas lapas ar prieku tulkošu un palasīšu, bet tā meklēt adatu siena kaudzē negribu gan.

----------


## zzz

1. arguments muljkjiigs, peerkona laikaa atmosfeeraa radies O3/NOx ir ljoti mazaas koncentraacijaas, daudz mazaakaas nekaa naak aaraa no tamliidziigas augstsprieguma drazinjas pa taisno. 

Vprochem taa kaa drazinja nekaa veeraa njemami nestraadaa arii pie taam O3/NOx koncentraacijaam, ko speej izdvest, tad tam noziime ir tikai lai atgaadinaatu dzekinjam pamatskolas dabasmaaciibu.  

2.3. - Taapeec kaa dzekinjam milzu agregaata "funkcioneeshana" izliekas tikai psihologjiski un shis pats zemapzinjaa tam piedzejo klaat mistiskas iipashiibas.

----------


## Dzeks

Nu jā. Laikam jau zzz ikdienā brauc ar manu auto un ir veicis daudz precīzākus mērījumus,  tāpēc zin labāk, ka tur tik kāds 1% vien sanāk. Tad pret to grūti iebilst.  ::

----------


## Dzeks

Es te tikko uzveicu mazu eksperimentu ar to jonizātoru. Pievienoju šim 1,5 m alumīnija cauruli kā skursteni. Un ja tā skursteņa galā piededzina sērkociņu, tad viņš dziest nost, bet izņemot no skursteņa plūsmas atkal deg tālāk. Izskatās ka pietrūkst skābekļa. Līdz šim meklējot to ozonu vai citus oksidētājus liku liesmu tieši tuvu pie anoda un liesmu pūta nost. Tur tādu fišku novērot nevarēja.
 Tad nu jādomā, ka drīzāk tā korona izdedzina skābekli, kas varētu tikai traucēt degšanai, nevis radīt jaudas pieaugumu ar labāku oksidētāju uzveidošanu.
Paliek jautājums kas tad tur notiek? Lieku reizi pārliecinos nevis par ozona klātbūtni kā ozonātora patentos, bet par ko pretēju. Oksidētāji tur pazūd.

----------


## JDat

> Es te tikko uzveicu mazu eksperimentu ar to jonizātoru. Pievienoju šim 1,5 m alumīnija cauruli kā skursteni. Un ja tā skursteņa galā piededzina sērkociņu, tad viņš dziest nost, bet izņemot no skursteņa plūsmas atkal deg tālāk. Izskatās ka pietrūkst skābekļa. Līdz šim meklējot to ozonu vai citus oksidētājus liku liesmu tieši tuvu pie anoda un liesmu pūta nost. Tur tādu fišku novērot nevarēja.
>  Tad nu jādomā, ka drīzāk tā korona izdedzina skābekli, kas varētu tikai traucēt degšanai, nevis radīt jaudas pieaugumu ar labāku oksidētāju uzveidošanu.
> Paliek jautājums kas tad tur notiek?


 Izklausās ka jākonsultējas ar organiskās ķīmijas speciālistiem nevis ar elektroniķiem, bet, enīvei, tas ir pozitīvi ka kāds kaut ko dara, lai ari jautājums par lietderīgumu paliek atklāts un absolūti nav manā kompetencē.  ::

----------


## zzz

> ir veicis daudz precīzākus mērījumus,


 dzhekinj, tu vienkaarshi neapjeedz kas ir meeriijumi. Dzineeja degvielas pateerinju objektiivi un daudzmaz cieshami meera stendaa, ar preciizu slodzi un preciizu zupas uzskaiti.

Tava braukaleeshanaas apkaart ar tavu shrotvaagenu un pazinjojumi ka peec desmit minuuteem apuraata iesleegshanas shis saak taupiit zupu  un piemet zirgus klaat mashinjam, nav meeriijumi. Tie ir tikai tarakaani tavaa galvaa.

----------


## Dzeks

Es 3000 km esmu uzskaitijis nobrauktos km pēc odometra un salīdzinājis ciparus ko uzrāda tankštelles aparāc. Ko Tu esi izmērījis, ka zini precīzāk?
  Tās ir kādas 60 motora darba stundas reālos apstākļos. 10 min. uz stenda būs 360 reizes precīzāki mērījumi?  Un mani jau šai gadijumā neinteresē absolūtie cipari, bet salīdzinājums ar vai bez tā verķa, tāpēc atālumu var skaitīt mm, cm, km, jūdzēs vai olektīs un mērīt gramus, litrus galonus vai pintes. Svarīgi tikai visu laiku visu mērīt ar vienu mēru un tad skatīties starpību. Man visu šo laiku ir 16% ietaupījums! Pat vedot būvmateriālus. Man astoņās reizēs kāds nejauši bākā ielējis nepamanītus 42 litrus DD? Pa pieciem litriem katru reizi? 
Ja gribas piečakarēties var visam un redzu ka Tev ļoti gribas. Bet tas nemaina lietas būtību.

----------


## karloslv

> Tās ir kādas 60 motora darba stundas reālos apstākļos. 10 min. uz stenda būs 360 reizes precīzāki mērījumi?


 Vecīt, tu pats sevi padari smieklīgu. Protams, ka būs arī visas 360 reizes precīzāks. Man braukājot ikdienā patēriņš uz 100 km mainās vismaz 1 litra robežās, izmantojot to pašu "precīzo" tankštelles metodi. Ne jau tikai no tava superaparāta un ticības ir atkarīgi skaitļi, bet arī no gaisa filtra stāvokļa, gaisa mitruma, sēdēšanas korķos, kājas smaguma un dajebkādiem citiem iemesliem attiecīgajā laika periodā. Kā jau zzz teica, kamēr tie nav pamatoti mērījumi, tie visi ir tikai tarakāni galvā. Padomju laiku žurnāliņi būtu šādiem kliedzošiem atklājumiem īstā vieta, tolaik bija daudz tādu pārliecinātu izgudrotāju; kas tik viss nepalīdzēja gūt degvielas ekonomiju - varbūt arī maģiskās uzlīmes uz kapota palīdz, ja ļoti notic. Nez kāpēc gandrīz neko no tā visa nelieto modernajā autobūvē, bet lieto nopietni pārbaudītas, reproducējamas un IZMĒRĀMAS metodes un tehnoloģijas (un tikai nevajag vēl šeit sākt par naftas magnātu sazvērestībām).

Ņem vērā, ka es pat nesāku apstrīdēt vai atbalstīt pašu tehnoloģiju. Varbūt tur ir potenciāls. Bet noteikti ne ar DUS čekiem un būvmateriālu vešanu notiek šādu lietu pārbaude. Turklāt tu neesi pirmais, kas to dara, līdzīgo ir simtiem. Palasi par HHO ģeneratoriem. Par magnētiem, kas atkaļķo ūdeni. Un tā tālāk.

----------


## Dzeks

Nu un pasaki dažas konkrētas lietas par to kā Tev tas patēriņš mainās 1 l robežās.
1. bencīns vai dd. Tas ir būtiski, jo bencīnam ir daudz lielāka patēriņa ietekme no režīma.
2. kāds ir Tava auto standarta vidējais patēriņš. Jo patērēt vairāk nav liela māksla. 
Man redz sanāk no standarta litrs uz leju.
Vispār pieņemu, ka ir cilvēki, kas netic nekam un nevienam, tikai savām iluzoriskajām patiesībām. Un kas dīvaini, paši jau to nemaz nav pārbaudījuši, bet zin ka noteikti nav tā kā citi to saka. Jocīgi. Tāda selektīva ticība. Kaut kādām lietām tic bez personīgas pārbaudes, saviem pierādījumiem, bet citā lietā konkrēti zin ka toč noteikti nav. Tā ir kāda psiholoģiska problēma vai?  Es jau arī šo sāku ar ar zināmu skepsi. Bet tomēr tas darbojas. Vienīgi gribas saprast kā un teksti ka tas nevar tā būt, jo tā nav, te neko nedod. Man nav jāpārliecina neticīgie, man nav jāpārdod tas verķis nevienam, ne jau tāpēc es ieliku shēmas un bildes lai tirgotos. 
Gribat mēģināt. Lūdzu. Arī palīdzēšu. Neticat. Tad nav ko te piesārņot netu.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.npelectronicsindia.com/fuel- ... -meter.htm
ieliec blakus spidometram

EDIT: un sameklē šādu
http://www.npelectronicsindia.com/power-tester.htm

----------


## defs

Es domaju,ja Džekam ir ietaupijums,tad tas ir pats galvenais.Visi testi kaķim zem astes.
Tikai jautājums-vai šo verķi iespējams atkārtot?es domāju,ja uztaisu kppiju,tad viņa var man vienkārši nestrādāt.
 Lasiju citā foruma par skūteriem.Viens puika saurbis gaisa filtrā caurumus un rolleris iet zverā,cits ari tāpat saurbis un tad dabujis taisīt caurumus ciet-vispār vairs neņem apgriezienus augšā. Jo laikam ir rinda citu faktoru,kas mums šķiet mazsvarīgi,kas tomēr spēlē lielu lomu.

----------


## Dzeks

Ja kāds grib finansēt, es varu jebkādus testus veikt un sakarināt visādus mērītājus, skaitītājus u.c. Man tam nav līdzekļu un gribēšanas.

Ja kādam ir dīzeļelektrostacija ~ 5kW varu to iebarot un bāku uzlikt uz digitālajiem svariem pierakstīt patēriņu ik minūti.  Man ir tik bencīnstacija.

Domāju varu elementāri to atkārtot, jo uztaisiju tos verķus dažādus un shēmas citas, visas darbojas vienādi.
 Ja ir kādi ierosinājumi vai konkrēti jautājumi, sūtat PM

----------


## varisax

Sveiki visiem!
Prieks par Dzeku! Jau kādu laiku CFI notiek ikmēneša sanāksmes, kurās viena no tuvāk apskatītajām tēmām ir šī jonizatora darbība. Ierīce ir uzstādīta un tiek testēta jau vairākos desmitos auto ar benzīna un dīzeļdzinējiem, ar un bez turbīnām un interkūleriem. Praktiski visos gadījumos ir pozitīvs rezultāts. Domāju, ka dotajā brīdī jau ir veikti testi uz jaudas stenda, lai jau stabili nostiprinātu rezultātu ar precīziem skaitļiem. Ir veikti pētījumi arī cita veida degšanas procesu ietekmēšanā,piemēram, cietā kurināmā apkures katlos un dažās katlumājās, arī tur ir fiksēts kurināmā samazinājums. 
 Ir pietiekami labi zināma koronas ietekme uz izplūdes gāzēm, ja nekļūdos, arī LU ir attiecīgs pētījums. Tā kā uz priekšu!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## zzz

Hehe, ar ko tur nodarbojas kreisi cilveecinji pa kaktiem CFI tur veel vajadzeetu kaadaam kontroles iestaadeem paskatiities.

Aakstiishanaas ar autinju jonizaatoriem nevienaa acii nav sakaraa ar cietvielu fiziku.

----------


## Dzeks

Risinot domu tālāk, kas tad tur notiek, es pieliku to jonizātoru pie 1,5m 40mmD alumīnija trubas, kā skursteņa, kas it kā imitē auto dzinēju. Tas dod iespēju labāk papētīt.
 Tad nu dedzinot sērkociņu trubas augšā, tai jonu plūsmā, sērkociņš dziest nost, bet izņemot to no trubas plūsmas atkal smuki iedegas. Tieši pie jonizatora tas jonu vējš bija tik stiprs, ka grūti ko tādu novērot, tur  liesmu vienkārši pūta nost.
 Man domāt tas labi demonstrē, ka nav tur ne kāda ozona vai citu oksidētāju, tieši pretēji- korona izdedzina skābekli. Tas gāzu maisījums pat traucē degšanai! Tas drusku arī atsaucas (var sajust) uz iedarbināšanu, jo nedaudz ilgāk starterim jāpagriež. Nedaudz.
 Tad mēģināju vēl. Tai alumīnija trubai, kas atrodas ~ 4 cm attālumā no jonizatora pievienota caur dielektriķiem, es pievienoju vadu ko savienoju caur 100W halogēnlampu ar jonizatora barības akumulatora ( - ). Tās bija ar domu imitēt situāciju, kad nejauši man savienojās mērķa ( - ) ar motora kolektoru, masu. Tad nesaprotamas dzirksteles lēkāja nejēgā pa jonizatora trafa ferītu un zemsprieguma izvadiem. Un jā. Arī šai modelī dzirksteles pagriezās un nokāva to trafu- izsita izolāciju, bet pirms tam es pat paspēju ievērot kā iekvēlojas lampas kvēldiegs. Liela strāva un spriegumi!
 Tad atjaunoju shēmu un savienoju ar vadiem mērķi un to it kā  brīvstāvošo trubu. Tur lec aptuveni 1,5-2 mm sīkas dzirksteles bet tik pat bieži vai ar līdzīgu frekvenci kā ja jonizātoru savieno ar mazāku dzirksteļspraugu.  Sanāk tāda kā elektronu jonu lampa, vai kas tamlīdzīgs, ar primāro un sekundāro spriegumu un strāvu.
 Tātad strāva plūst arī pēc tā jonizātora! Tie ir tie joni, kas pārnes lādiņu. Un acīm redzot joni to + lādiņu viegli zaudē, ilgstoši bombardējot ieplūdes traktu un degkameru, ik sevišķi ja motora bloks ir negatīvi lādēts. Lūk te arī ir tas jonu radītais lādiņš, kas pēc 10 min. rada dažādu statisko lādiņu uz dažādu materiālu virsmām. Un tad sprādziena plazmā, tas lādiņš jau var izlādēties ar tādu kā statisko dzirksteli, kas ja ne 100% sadedzina degvielu, tad vismaz daudz efektīvāk.  Nu un lūk Jums klasisks skaidrojums. Kaut tādi statiski lādiņi tur tā kā neiederas, vismaz parasti no tiem tehnikā mēģina izvairīties.
 Bet šai gadījumā no tā ir efekts. Man sanāk 16% nepārtraukts ietaupījums.

----------


## efi

[quote="Dzeks"]es pieliku to jonizātoru pie 1,5m 40mmD alumīnija trubas, kā skursteņa, kas it kā imitē auto dzinēju. 

Tiešām Jūs tā domājat?

----------


## Dzeks

Mēs nē. Bet es gan. Un uzsveru "it kā".  
Vienkāršoti līdz absurdam auto dzinējs ir truba- ieplūdes kolektors, tad paresninājumi, tilpuma maiņas, degšana un atkal izplūdes truba. Ja izslēdzam degšanu, tad paliek tikai truba ar dažiem paresninājumiem.  
 Un lai papētītu elektriskos procesiņus, neriskējot nokaut dīzeļa vadības bloku, kā arī  pameklētu ozonu vai citus oksidētājus manuprāt tāda truba ir labs imitators.
 Un redz parādās šādi tādi elektriskie lādiņi. Ir viela pārdomām. Savādāk, tie minējumi, ko līdz šim esmu dzirdējis semināros vai lasījis visādo šādu verķu tirgotāju lapās vai patentos mani nepārliecina, lai neteiktu ka tur ir pilns ar maldiem.

----------


## zzz

Piebildiisim ka dzhekinja "skaidrojumi" arii ir maldi jeb preciizaak - drausmiigi analfabeetiski murgojumi.

----------


## kaadzis

> Piebildiisim ka dzhekinja "skaidrojumi" arii ir maldi jeb preciizaak - drausmiigi analfabeetiski murgojumi.


 ko tu viņam visu laiku piesienies? nu ja viņam sanāk izdevīgāk tad sanāk, kautvai tikai tāpēc ka tas ir viņa galvā mosh tad spiež pedāli lēnāk, toties ietaupa! nejau tev tas verķis ir jāliek virsū! prieks par cilvēkiem kas kautko dara nevis kā tu zzz kas šeit tikai noliek visu ko cilvēki dara! 
ja jau tā lieta ir samērā daudz aprunāta, tad ganjau kautko viņa dara, tad nu lūdzu lai džekiņš ņemās ar viņu, varbūt tiešām atklās kautko revolucionāru! galu galā nejau tavs laiks tiek tērēts!

----------


## zzz

Izejot no tavas logjikas, tev pasham arii nav jaacelj ne auss, ja par dzekinja murgiem tiek pateikti matjuki.


Dzhekinsh ar savu drazinju var knibinaaties kaa grib, gareniski, skjeerseniski vai plakaniski, tik un taa taa ir fignja. 

Pieziimiite sheit bija konkreeti par shaa "skaidrojumiem" - "izdedzina skaabekli", "dzineejs uzlaadeejas", utt. Taas ir plaanpraatiigas hernjas.  Taas ir tik plaanpraatiigas hernjas, ka man pat nav lielas veeleeshanaas skaidrot kaut ko cilveekam, kas neapjeedz fiziku/kjiimiju vidusskolas apjomaa, bet taisaas "atklaajumus"  taisiit.

----------


## Raimonds1

Pieņemsim, ka auto tērē 7,2litrus, stundā nobraucot 90km. Tas nozīmē sekundē 2mililitrus nobraucot 25metrus. Minūtē tas būs 120mililitrus, nobraucot 1500metrus.

Tātad Tev vajag graduētu mērtrauku ap 300mililitru un neatkarīgu braucēju, kurš NEZINA,  vai tas jonizātors ir vai nav ieslēgts un eksperimenta laikā ierakstīt motora RPM un spidometra rādījumus.

Vai arī dīzeļgeneratoru un maksimālas jaudas mērīšanu.
ja sanāk laiks, uzraksti ogļūdeņražu degšanas, piemēram, oktāna degšanas formulu, aprēķini degvielas, gaisa, skābekļa, slāpekļa, co2 tilpumus un masas stundā, sekundē, ciklā utt.
Tad vari sākt rēķināt  to visu pie turbīnas, interkūlera, ar skābekli bagātināta gaisa utt variantos.

Nu, sākumam, piemēram, ko nozīme nevis 20% skābekļa gaisā, bet 22%?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> - ieplūdes kolektors, tad paresninājumi, tilpuma maiņas, degšana un atkal izplūdes truba


 Kolektors (jeb vācējs latviski) motorā ir tikai izplūdē - tas tiešām savāc vienkopus izplūdes no visiem cilindriem. Trubu sistēma, kas sadala gaisu vai degmaisījumu pa cilindriem, neko nekolekcionē.

----------


## efi

> Mēs nē. Bet es gan.


 Visus nepazīstamos cilvēkus es uzrunāju uz "Jūs". Latvijā un ne tikai tā skaitās pieklājības forma.



> Un uzsveru "it kā".


 Uzsverat bet tomēr rakstat.  



> Vienkāršoti līdz absurdam auto dzinējs ir truba- ieplūdes kolektors, tad paresninājumi, tilpuma maiņas, degšana un atkal izplūdes truba. Ja izslēdzam degšanu, tad paliek tikai truba ar dažiem paresninājumiem.


 Varbūt tomēr pirms izsakat savus apgalvojumus pastudējat priekšmetu, piemēram šeit http://wright.nasa.gov/airplane/otto.html

----------


## Dzeks

Nu par zzz vērtīgajiem, argumentētajiem komentāriem un izvērstajiem dotās pariktes efekta skaidrojumiem tiešām paties prieks!   ::  
Bet neko revolucionāru es šeit atklāt netaisos. Man tik interesē saprast un pārbaudīt, kas tur notiek. Efekts ir, tik kas to rada?
Ja gribas piesieties pie terminiem un tulkojumiem, to var. Es bieži lietoju tautā iegājušos jēdzienus un nepareizi pielietoju zinātniskus terminus, bet neesmu jau es zinātņu doktors. Varat palabot, ja zinat pareizāk! Bet auto ir gan ieplūdes, gan izplūdes kolektors- tipiski tautas leksika. Pajautājiet jebkurā auto veikalā, servisā vai šrotā. Nav jēgas iedziļināties kā to būtu saukt pareizāk, ja visi ar to jau saprot vienu un to pašu. Lai filologi rīko konferences un veic dižos pētījumus šai sakarā, ja kāds to grib finansēt. (Nevis HDD vai vinča, bet redz cietnis! NU cietnis taču!   ::  ) 
Baidos ka Raimonds1 teorētiskie aprēķini arī muļķīgi, jo dabā nav nekā tīra, vienāda. Visi tie komponenti reāli ir nezināmi un rēķins būs kļūdains un nederīgs reālai situācijai. To var veikt aiz neko darīt, vai gudra paskata radīšanai zinātniskā darbā, bet galvenais tas nepamatos šā verķa darbību. Ja māki tad sarēķini un noziņo rezultātus vai secinājumus.  Bet es te jau minēju, ka veicu testu ar dozatoru, kam mēriju laiku sekundēs starp līmeņa izmaiņām tukšgaitā. Tur šoferis vispār nebija, bet rezultāts gan. Tad daudz gudrāk būs reālu dīzeli- ģeneratoru darbināt ar bāku uz svariem un konstantu slodzi. Tad varētu labi izsekot patēriņa izmaiņām laikā. Kad sākas efekts, kad beidzas ja atslēdz strāvu jonizatoram. 
 Nu un efi varu tikai atkārtot. Auto dzinējs vienkāršoti ir kā kompresors- pumpē gaisu cauri. Pa vienu trubu iekšā, pa otru ārā. Un vienkāršojot vēl tālāk ieplūdes, izplūdes trakts un degkamera tiešām ir tikai truba. Un tas efekts rodas tikai tur, kur iet jonizētais gaisa maisījums, nevis spararatā, vai vēl transmisijā. Visas rotējošās detaļas tikai nodrošina kompresiju, fāzu sadali un degvielas piešprici un dedzināšanu, bet šai gadījumā tas visdrīzāk lomu nespēlē. Nu var jau to pašu degšanas enerģiju pārvērst kinētiskajā arī reālā trubā, arī vienkāršoti apskatot reaktīvo dzinēju. Tur vis notiek vienā trubā un darbojas. Trekteris priekšā veic kompresiju, tad šaura degkamera un uzreiz izplūdes truba. Dažos variantos tik propeleri iekšā efektivitātes uzlabošanai zemākos ātrumos. Aviācijas turbīna- prasta (viltīga?) truba!  ::

----------


## zzz

> Nu par zzz vērtīgajiem, argumentētajiem komentāriem un izvērstajiem dotās pariktes efekta skaidrojumiem tiešām paties prieks!


 Luudzu, luudzu. Ja jau tev tik ljoti patiikaas, varu pateikt veelreiz - dzhekinjam nekaadu objektiivu meeriijumu nav, taa saucamais "efekts" shim reegojas uz psihologjiskiem (psihiatriskiem) pamatiem (shis ir iekritis pashapmaanaa un izmanto to prieksh publiskas ziimeeshanaas).

Bet nu taa humoram: 

dzhekinsh izdeklareeja slaveno idiotisko fraazi " izdedzina skaabekli". Kaa sakaraa jautaajums - dzhekinj, vai tev ir kaut minimaala apjeega skolas kursa apjomaa, kaads ir gaisa sastaavs? Uzraksti ka kjiimisko reakcijas vienaadojumu, kas tev tur ar ko izdedzinaas un kas rodas. (Ja tiksi shitik taalu, tad papildjautaajums  - kaadas ir radushos produktu iipashiibas)

Otrs. dzhekinja shrotvaagena dzineejs kaa jau parasti ir izgatavots no metaala. Uzziimee, dzekinj, kaut vai ljoti shematiski kur un kaa tavupraat  tur tas "laadinsh uzkraajas" un peec tam tur kaut kur "izlaadeejas" pa tavam. Izpildot sho vingrinaajumu, peetniekam tiek ieteikts iepaziities ar un pielietot Mikjelja Faradeja atklaajumus pirms nepilniem 200 gadiem (arii vidusskolas kursaa maaca).

----------


## Dzeks

Iesaku zzz gulēt ejot slēgtā telpā paņemt blakus gāzes sildītāju. Varbūt ziemā, ne tagad. Un tad pavērosim kā tiek izdedzināts skābeklis. Tautas leksika. Tas ir tas par ko es rakstīju. 
Kur tas lādiņš uzkrājas man domu nav. Bet ir tikai praktiski novērojumi. Kaut tās dzirksteles no trubas, vai efekta nezušana tūlīt pēc jonizatora izslēgšanas. Bet tā jau tik  man šilierējas ciparos tankštellē, odometrā un tahometrā, tā kā zzz var vairs nekomentēt.

----------


## efi

> Auto dzinējs vienkāršoti ir kā kompresors- pumpē gaisu cauri. Pa vienu trubu iekšā, pa otru ārā.


 Vistipiskāka iesācēju kļūda.

----------


## zzz

> Iesaku zzz gulēt ejot slēgtā telpā paņemt blakus gāzes sildītāju.


 Nu un es savukaart dzhekinjam iesaku lai shis sava shrotvaagena izpluudes trubu pievieno kabiines ventilaacijai - tas sho forumu atbriivotu  no shaa kretiinismiem.

dzhekinj, ja tu pretendee uz naukoobraznij " skaidrojumiem"  savai drazinjai, tad par bazaariem jaatbild. Tu to neesi speejiigs.

Atbildes uz to ko paliigskolinjas absolvents dzekinsh taa arii nav savaa pamuljkja dziiviitee apguvis.

Gaiss sastaav no skaabekla un slaapeklja (siikumus neskaitot). Pieshaujot tam elektriibu, vieniigaa "skaabeklja izdegshana" var buut slaapeklja (II) oksiida veidoshanaas. Kursh degshanu uztur pat veel labaak. (dzhekinjam kaa izbijusham elpeeeser nopelniem bagaatajam autogonshchikam, buutu jaazin par N2O sisteemaam, ko visaadi pedinji sev liek) Protams, dzhekinja drazinjaa jebkas, ozons vai slaapeklja oksiidi, rodas nesvariigaa daudzumaa.     

Otrs, motors no elektrovadosha blekja ir ekvivalents Faradeja kraatinjam/elektrostatiskajam ekraanam. Taa iekshpusee nekaadi laadinji nekur neuzkraajas, defektiivais dzhekinj. Tam bija jaabuut rakstiitam pat tavaa ulmanjlaiku graamatinjaa par elektriibu analfabeetiem.

----------


## Dzeks

Dīvaini gan. 
"vieniigaa "skaabeklja izdegshana" var buut slaapeklja (II) oksiida veidoshanaas. Kursh degshanu uztur pat veel labaak."
 Tobiš laižam dūmgāzes otreiz ieplūdē un nevajadzēs ne to N2o ne ko. Būs super sacīkšu oksidētājs. Mājām ar skursteni nevajag? Tik ar ventilātoru dzenā gaisu uz riņķi un degs baigi forši. 
Nu nu... Nepārliecinoši lai neteiktu vairāk. Un man vēl likās ka man ar gramatiku tā pavāji   ::  

Un otrs. Tas Faradeja krātiņam elektriskais potenciāls tika likts no ārpuses, bet šeit lādiņa nesējs- jons tiek tieši pūsts iekšā. Drusku ne tā teorija, lai neteiktu vairāk.

Efi jau varēja drusku izvērstāk to kļūdu apskatīt. Kādas tur tās atšķirības?  Kaut gan tas vairs nav par šo tēmu.

----------


## zzz

> Dīvaini gan. 
>  Tobiš laižam dūmgāzes otreiz ieplūdē


 dzhekinj defektiivais, atkal skolinjas liimenja jautaajums - taas tavas duumgaazes sastaav no kaa? Jo iipashi defektiivajam dzhekinjam atbildee jaauzsver atskjiriibas no normaala gaisa sastaava.

Bet paredzu ka defektiivais dzekinsh nolohosies atkal un nespees atbildeet.

> Tas Faradeja krātiņam elektriskais potenciāls tika likts no ārpuses, bet šeit lādiņa nesējs- jons tiek tieši pūsts iekšā. 

Nu taapeec jau  dzhekinjam kretiinam tika jautaats KUR tad shim tas "dzineejs uzlaadeejas"? (uz ko shis atkal neko nebija speejiigs atbildeet) Smagi ne taas hernjas shis samuldeejis. Lai neteiktu vairaak.

(Papildus peecstundu maajasdarbs atpalikushajam dzhekinjam - noskaidrot kas notiek Faradeja kraatinjam laadinju pieliekot no iekshpuses. Izlasiit un izprast Van der Graafa gjeneratora darbiibu.)

----------


## efi

> Efi jau varēja drusku izvērstāk to kļūdu apskatīt. Kādas tur tās atšķirības?


 Četrtaktu dzinējs nevar strādāt kā kompresors, tādēļ ka izplūdes beigās un ieplūdes sākumā visi vārsti ir nedaudz (ielas mašīnām aptuveni 0.8mm) vaļā.

----------


## Didzis

Da ko jūs bezjēgā muldat. Vajag to autiņu uzlikt uz ruļļiem un pamērīt griezes momentu un jaudu ar un bez tā jonizātora. Tas tak ir tik elementāri  ::  . Viss uzreiz būs skaidrs. Ja tiešām ir kādi uzlabojumi, tad arī vajag štukot teoriju, bet citādi, tā ir tukšamuldēšana. Nu nenotiek nekur pasaulē tās lietas savadāk. kamēr nav labratorijas mērijumu, tikmer visam tam nav nekādas jēgas.

----------


## Dzeks

Defektīvajam zzz ar vienu rievu smadzenē un divām gāzēm atmosfērā.
 Man ir pilnīgi pofig no kā sastāv tās dūmgāzes, bet tādas tur ir. Tur ir sadeguši bioloģiski mēsli, metāns, ūdeņradis vai citi gaisa piejaukumi. Man  tai eksperimenta trubā skābekļa līmenis pilnīgi noteikti ir mazāks. Degšana notiek apgrūtināti. Neredzu iemeslu, kāpēc motorā būtu savādāk. Tikai motorā redz ir arī cits efekts.
Beidz te dirsties un noziņo ko tur motorā joni spēj sadarīt, vai nepiesienies pie vārdiem. Es nevienu reizi neesmu uzstājis uz savu teoriju pareizību. Principā es minu. Tad lasu, tad taisu eksperimentu un izdaru secinājumus. Tā ir atklātas diskusijas jēga- vienam otru palabot un papildināt. Visas iespējas. Bet Tev ka tik nolaist uz kādu tvaiku. Tip priekšnieks izdrāza mani, a es tūlīt izdrāzīšu te dažus netā. Skumji.  Tāds bezjēdzīgs "delfinārijs", ja zini tāda jēdziena jēgu.

Bet efi varu nomierināt. Tā ir tikai nianse. 2 taktu dzinējā vispār pārplūde ir sen ciet, bet izplūde vaļā, bet šis redz strādā. Un arī strādā kā kompresors. Neiet runa par efektivitāti, bet principu vai jēgu. Tas ka konstrukcijas nianses ir piemeklētas konkrētam procesam, neliedz šos daiktus salīdzināt. Savulaik moča motoru gudri cilvēki salīdzināja ar futbola bumbu. Kāpēc gudri? Tāpēc ka čempioni un tāpēc, ka ja tas motors netur spiedienu un  retinājumu (blīves, blīvslēgi) kā bumba, tad normālu regulējumu panākt nevar un finiša karodziņu ieraudzīt nespīd.

Nu Didzis principā ir taisnība. Bet es zinu cik maksā stunda uz ruļļiem un man to nevajag! Man pietiek ar to ko redzu spidometrā un par cik ieleju bākā. Mani tas pārliecina. Man pietiek. bet atšķirībā no šā daudziem sūdiem ir laboratorijas sertifikāts un ne viens vien, bet tauta tā pat tam netic. Jo negrib. Es jau esmu pats gudrākais. Vai ne? Esmu nopircis pašu labāko auto, citi ir visi ir mēsli. Un ko ta es savu ideālo auto te uzlabošu? TAs tak inženierijas ūnikums! Cilvēciņa smadzene tā iekārtota.

----------


## JDat

> ...bet tauta tā pat tam netic. Jo negrib.


 Ja jau runā par ticību... Palasi magnētisko mūžīgo dzinēju temata sākumu. Tur arī bija runa par ticību, bet ar ko tas beidzās?

----------


## zzz

> Man ir pilnīgi pofig no kā sastāv tās dūmgāzes, bet tādas tur ir. Tur ir sadeguši bioloģiski mēsli, metāns, ūdeņradis vai citi gaisa piejaukumi. Man  tai eksperimenta trubā skābekļa līmenis pilnīgi noteikti ir mazāks. Degšana notiek apgrūtināti.


 defektiivais dzhekinj, tu esi tik bezgaliigi tups, ka pamanies gandriiz vai ikkatraa teikumaa kaadu drausmiigu muljkjiibu pateikt. Nu un kaa ar tevi peec tam runaat? Es netaisos tev maaciit visu to, ko tu skolinjaa esi palaidis gar ausiim, bet bez pamatzinaashanaam tu taa arii putrosies elementaaros jautaajumos.

> Es nevienu reizi neesmu uzstājis uz savu teoriju pareizību. 

Nu tad tev tiek noraadiits uz tavu "teoriju" nepareiziibu, ko tad tu taapeec psiho?  :: 

>Principā es minu. Tad lasu, tad taisu eksperimentu un izdaru secinājumus. Tā ir atklātas diskusijas jēga- vienam otru palabot un papildināt. Visas iespējas. 

Palaboju un papildinu - dzhekinja murdzinji par "skaabeklja izdedzinaashanu" un "laadinju uzkraashanos" ir fundamentaali muljkjiigi. Kaapeec - shim jau pateikts augstaak. Ja nesaprot - vidusskolinjas maaciibu graamatinjas rokaa un apguut atkal kjiimijas un fizikas pamatus. Papildus taa kaa shis cieniitaajs senai literatuurai, nosuutu sho palasiit pirmavotus, taa sakot - Mikjelis Faradejs bija ne tikai fizikjis bet arii tiiri labs kjiimikjis un gadinjus 150 atpakalj lasiija beerniem lekciju ciklu The Chemical History of a Candle. Tur shim buus informaacija par degshanas lietaam, lai shis nemurgo vairaak baisaas plaanpraatiibas par "skaabeklja izdedzinaashanaam" plikaa gaisaa utt.

----------


## efi

> 2 taktu dzinējā vispār pārplūde ir sen ciet, bet izplūde vaļā, bet šis redz strādā. Un arī strādā kā kompresors.


 Arī šoreiz Jūs kļūdaties,divtaktu dzinējs nevar strādāt kā kompresors,tas saistīts ar pārplūdes fāzi kuras laikā dzinēja kartera telpa ir savienota ar izpūtēju. Es Jums ieteiktu rūpīgāk papētīt savu apgalvojumu pareizību, un tad tos nodot kopīgai apspriešanai.



> Nu Didzis principā ir taisnība. Bet es zinu cik maksā stunda uz ruļļiem un man to nevajag!


 Ja Jūs forumā aprakstīsiet kā iedomājaties eksperimenta gaitu un arī visi klātesošie to uzskatīs par labu, tad varat braukt ciemos http://osc.lv/autosport-engineering/cha ... o-testing/ , nauda nebūs vajadzīga.

----------


## JDat

> Ja Jūs forumā aprakstīsiet kā iedomājaties eksperimenta gaitu un arī visi klātesošie to uzskatīs par labu, tad varat braukt ciemos http://osc.lv/autosport-engineering/cha ... o-testing/ , nauda nebūs vajadzīga.


 Ooo, jē. Tas nu gan būtu jautri. Man nav auto, bet paskatīties uz dzekiņa eksperimenta izgāšanos un uz efi būvēto aizdedzes kompīti klātienē būtu interesanti...

----------


## next

Efi, beidz juusot.
Latvieshu interneta domubiedru kopaas daliibnieki viens otru uzrunaa ar tu.
Ja nepatiik - sameklee sev citu internetu.

----------


## JDat

> Efi, beidz juusot.
> Latvieshu interneta domubiedru kopaas daliibnieki viens otru uzrunaa ar tu.
> Ja nepatiik - sameklee sev citu internetu.


 Man kaut kā tas netraucē, lai arī tomēr dīvaini skan.. Redzi, efi ir inteliģents cilvēks... Vai tad tas ir slikti? Jūs ar mani izmācījāt savulaik. Es vairs nerakstu translītā un izlaboju visus vārdiņus, kas pasvītroti ar sarkanu. Rezultātā ir cēlusies tekstu (bet nevis domas) kvalitātē.

----------


## zzz

Supeeeer. Nu ko dzhekinj, sheku tev iespeeja pa leeto nomeeriit cik tad tev tur ietaupaas un cik daudz tur tas uzraaviens klaat naak aiz ilektriskaa apuraata peec 10 minuushu dzineeja elektrostatiskaas uzlaadeeshanas. Pie reizes, pie pozitiiva rezuljtata, taksh buusi paliidzeejis koleegaam autobraucejiem. Taa kaa nje atmazivaisja. 

Vienu gan briidinu, shitie vechi izklausaas peec baigajiem knauzeriem, kas tavas dailjrunaataaja dzejas neklausiisies, bet meeriis un skatiisies stenda ciiparus.

----------


## zzz

> Efi, beidz juusot.
> Latvieshu interneta domubiedru kopaas daliibnieki viens otru uzrunaa ar tu.
> Ja nepatiik - sameklee sev citu internetu.


 Njeeee, tas pat ir ljoti paarsteidzoshi sastapt pieklaajiigu cilveeku shai forumaa. 

Najezds par cita interneta mekleeshanu nepamatots. Fu, next.

Pie kam es veel saprotu ka briizham viens otrs sanervozeejas par manu izteikshanaas stilu. Pretenzijas par Juus lietoshanu - tas nu ir irracionaals personiigs uzbrauciens.

----------


## JDat

Vispār šis mērījumu pasākums jāspvieno ar foruma tusiņu, kur varētu visi virtuālie tēli sapazīties dzīvē. Uzceps desas grillā pie Daugavas vai tml, parunās par patīkamo (laikam elektroniku) un pie viena uztaisīs Dzekiņa mēŗījumus. Nestūrētāji ieraus pa aliņam. EPIS iedzers suliņu. Es gribētu parunāt dzīvē ar Raimonds1. Tas ir točna!  ::

----------


## bbarda

> Vispār šis mērījumu pasākums jāspvieno ar foruma tusiņu, kur varētu visi virtuālie tēli sapazīties dzīvē. Uzceps desas grillā pie Daugavas vai tml, parunās par patīkamo (laikam elektroniku) un pie viena uztaisīs Dzekiņa mēŗījumus. Nestūrētāji ieraus pa aliņam. EPIS iedzers suliņu. Es gribētu parunāt dzīvē ar Raimonds1. Tas ir točna!


 Doma nebūtu slikta tikai grūti realizējama.Reālajā dzīvē būtu tiešām interesanti patusēt.Ja nav noslēpums,uz kura pirksta Raimonds1 uzkāpis?

----------


## JDat

Nav uzkāpis, bet... Palasi, ko šis saraktījis foruma dzīves laikā un sapratīsi.  ::

----------


## bbarda

> Nav uzkāpis, bet... Palasi, ko šis saraktījis foruma dzīves laikā un sapratīsi.


 Skaidrs.Vairs nav jautājumu!!!

----------


## Dzeks

OK. efi piedāvājumu apsvēršu gan. Principā nevaig daudz. Piebraucu ar jau siltu motoru bet bez joniem, tad uz ruļiem tests- atskaites punkts- ~1- 2 min. Tad ieslēdzam jonus un ~10- 15 min. sekojam jaudām un patēriņam, tad atslēdzam jonus un vēl ~ 20-30 min. Principā stunda un visam jābūt skaidram. Bāka visu laiku uz digitāliem svariem un katru minūti fiksējam ciparus. Nezinu vai to tur OSC centrā  var kā savādāk. Bet slodzi turam konstantu pie ~ 2000 motora apgriezieniem.

Tad vēl reaģējot uz delfināriju izdomāju papētīt vai tā Faradeja kaste  mums ir tik tukša, kā izskatās. Tipa motora iekšā nekā nav, kas var uzturēt, uzņemt lādiņu? Tad nu nokasiju no veca dīzeļa virzuļa uzdegumu un jā. Tur ir daudz metāla, domājams ķeta daļu. Loģiski ka sadilums izsēžas arī uzdegumā. Un principā virzulis ir no motora atdalīts ar eļļas slāni- izolatoru un tās metāla daļas ir vēl iekļautas sadegušas eļļas paliekās, kas domājams arī ir izolators. Tad nu lūk. Vicinās tur izolēti dzelzs gabali, kas ~ 2000 reizes sekundē tuvojās labi elektriski savienotai ( - ) masai- galvai. Tāds kā dabisks nanotehnoloģijas kondensators? (Šis apgalvojums noteikti īpaši patiks zzz   ::  ) Tā kā arī tur ir varianti, tā pat kā dūmgāzes pēc jonizatora, ko daži izliekas nedzirdam.

----------


## zzz

> Un principā virzulis ir no motora atdalīts ar eļļas slāni- izolatoru un tās metāla daļas ir vēl iekļautas sadegušas eļļas paliekās, kas domājams arī ir izolators.


 Vo. Ilustraacija. defektiivais dzhekinsh atkal murgo un melo, aciis skatiidamies, elementaaraa jautaajumaa. Eksperimentators, peetnieks un atklaajaajs.Tikai taads kursh "peetiijumus" taisa boloties, kasot nabu un fantazeejot no zila gaisa, kas pasham iepatiikas.

----------


## Dzeks

Tipisks zzz teksts. Nopļūtīt veselu palagu, bet neuzrakstīt ko konkrēti es esmu samelojis vai samurgojis. Tip. tas nav, tā nav.... Bet tad lūdzu- kā tad ir tavuprāt? Kurš ir tas elementārais jautājums?
No tāda pļūta nevar izlobīt domu, jo tur tādu vispār nav.

----------


## JDat

Štruns ar visiem nanokodiķiem.  ::  Būtu jāsarunā datumi, kad var testus taisīt. Ja Džeķiņs testēs slepenībā, tad tauta bļaus ka krāpniecība, Dzeķiņš testēs publiski, tad cita lieta. Es pat tādā testā ne ko sliktu nepateikšu par Džeķiņu, ja viņam pēkšņi atgadīsies ķibele un kaut kas salūzīs, kā rezultātā nevarēs veikt testus. Tā teikt, kam negadās, ka tehnika pieviļ un vadiņš notrūkst un sadedzina elektroniku. Bet tā lai viss būtu godīgi. Pēc tam visi kopā varētu nosvinēt to pasācienu.

----------


## zzz

dzhekinj defektiivais, tu spilgti un atkaartoti ilustree kaapeec  tevis samuldeeto nevienu momentu nevar njemt par pilnu rubli. 

Elementaarais jautaajums ir tas ka dzineeja metaala detaljas (tsk virzulis un cilindru galva) ir savstarpeeji elektriski savienotas, neskatoties ne uz kaadiem dzhekinja uzdegumiem un eljljas slaanjiem. Taas var kluut elektriski izoleetas tikai kaut kaadaa baismiigi saruuseejushaa motora liikjii. Tur pat nemaz nav nepiecieshams uzsveert ka viss motora korpuss kopumaa ir Faradeja kraatinsh, kur nav svariigi kas  pa iekshu tirinaas ( bai ze vei nu tad maajasdarbi izpildiiji - kas notiek Faradeja kraatinja laadinju pievadot no iekshpuses? ) un ka pie motora darbiibas temperatuuraam un dzhekinja fantazeetajiem plazmas izlaades spriegumiem visaadi uzdegumi vadiis elektriibu ka prieks.

Taa vietaa lai murgotu analfabeetiskas idiota " teorijas" , aiztes, nomeeri savu drazhu uz stenda. Tur tev paraadiis kur veezhi ziemo.

----------


## zzz

> Ja Džeķiņs testēs slepenībā, tad tauta bļaus ka krāpniecība,


 IMHO efi nav ieintereseets falshos rezultaatos, atskjiriibaa no dzhekinja, kuram bezgaliiga muldeeshana ir vieniigais veids, kaa publiski ziimeeties un uzmaniibas centraa nonaakt. Taa kaa dzhekinja apgalvojumus es kaa jau parasti uzskatiitu par pupu mizaam, kameer efi, njemot veeraa shai forumaa posteeto, ir cieniijams un profesionaals cilveeks.

----------


## JDat

efi nav ieinteresēts, bet... ko tas dod ka efi viens pats runās par izgāšanos un pārējie bļaus tikai teoriju... Ja redz vairāki klātienē, tad tas būs spēcīgāks arguments.

Liecies tak mierā! Lai Džekiņš murgo cik grib. Testi parādīs patiesību.

Vispār ir ierosinājums: pārcelt šo topiku uz beztēmu. Pārāk maz te augstsprieguma lietu (dažas bildes un ne kā par uzbūvēšanu), toties pārāk daudz par dzinējiem uc figņu, kas nav saistīta ar augstspriegumu.

----------


## Dzeks

Skaidroju vēlreiz, lai katrs analfabēts saprastu.

 Virzulis ir kustībā pret cilindra sienu un tur starpā IR eļļas slānis. Ja eļļas slānis pazūd, vai dēļ pārmēra karstuma, sadeg, iztvaiko, tad virzuļa alumīnijs tiek sametināts vai izsmērēts pa cilindra virsmu. Tas saucas noķīlē vai noklemmē. Kirdix motoram. Tātad normāli ir eļļas slānis, ir slikts kontakts vai liela pretestība.

 Virzulis savienojās arī ar virzuļa pirkstu, klani, kloķvārpstu un tik tad motora bloks. Visur tās garās ķēdes starpās ir eļļa. Tie ir jau četri eļļas slāņi. Ja kur eļļa pazūd, zūd eļļas spiediens, pārkarst, vai slodze izspiež eļļas slāni- motoram kirdix. Tas saucas noklapēta kloķene. Šāle tiek piemetināta kloķenei, vai aprauta uz riņķi un sāk klabēt. Tātad normāli ir eļļas slānis, kas ir ļoti labs izolators. 

Ja zzz auto virzulis ir pieskrūvēts kādai motora daļai uz "cieto" ar labu elektrisku kontaktu, tad varam viņu apsveikt! Ideāls degvielas patēriņš. Apaļa 0. Cik pats stumj, tik arī iet. Forši   ::   Bet es esmu par slinku lai tādu auto lietotu. Tāda lūk tā  zzz elementārā lieta.

Bet JDat es atbildētu arī par uzbūvēšanu, bet tādu jautājumu nav bijis. It tik ziņojumi ka tas nav, jo tak nav un būt nevar u.t.t. Verbāla utu meklēšana un piesiešanās vārdiem- ir vai nav ieplūdes kolektors. Domāju ka elektroniķiem jau tā tak arī  nevarētu būt problēma pēc shēmas un bildes to atkārtot. 

Un atšķirībā no zzz es nevis tik bezgalīgi muldu, bet paņēmu ideju, uztaisīju, pats pārbaudīju un izliku publiskai apskatei. Gribat, atkārtojat, negribat atkārtot, bet tik pļūtīt netā? Arī to var pieciest. Es jau sen rakstīju, ka esmu gatavs demonstrēt to parikti ikvienam, bet ne jau katrā balagānā. Sanāks, taisīsim testu. Varu kādus 7 litrus DD tā nodedzināt patiesības vārdā.

----------


## JDat

Piedošanu, ka aizvainoju, bet nu... Ai lai paliek Vinchi ziņā.

Man kā diletantam interesanti, vai esi izmēŗījis eļļas pretestību? Gan tīrai an jau lietotai. Nez cik sanāk... Domāju ka līdz kondensatoram tur ir patālu...

----------


## zzz

dzhekinj defektiivais, nu neblameejies publiski tik traki.  :: 

Taa  vietaa lai plaanpraatinjotos ar bezgaliigiem no iikskja izzistiem spriedeeleejumiem par eljljas slaanjiem, panjem kaadu pusizjauktu motoru un piegruud vinja dazhaadaam detaljaam testeri pretestiibas meeriishanas rezhiimaa. Peetnieks, jopcik. D!rseejs "teoreetikjis". 

Eljljoshana motoram protams pastaav, bet lai buutu elektriskais kontakts pietiek eljlas slaanim paartraukties jebkuraa mikroskopiskaa vietaa. Uz savstarpeeji kustiigaam virsmaam tas notiek ar garantiju.

----------


## JDat

> Eljljoshana motoram protams pastaav, bet lai buutu elektriskais kontakts pietiek eljlas slaanim paartraukties jebkuraa mikroskopiskaa vietaa. Uz savstarpeeji kustiigaam virsmaam tas notiek ar garantiju.


 O cik vienkārši! Nemaz nav jāpēta eļļas pretestība lai saprastu ka ir kontakts.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Pieņemsim, ka auto tērē 7,2litrus, stundā nobraucot 90km. Tas nozīmē sekundē 2mililitrus nobraucot 25metrus. Minūtē tas būs 120mililitrus, nobraucot 1500metrus.
> Tātad Tev vajag graduētu mērtrauku ap 300mililitru un neatkarīgu braucēju, kurš NEZINA,  vai tas jonizātors ir vai nav ieslēgts un eksperimenta laikā ierakstīt motora RPM un spidometra rādījumus.


 


> Baidos ka Raimonds1 teorētiskie aprēķini arī muļķīgi, jo dabā nav nekā tīra, vienāda. Visi tie komponenti reāli ir nezināmi un rēķins būs kļūdains un nederīgs reālai situācijai. To var veikt aiz neko darīt, vai gudra paskata radīšanai zinātniskā darbā, bet galvenais tas nepamatos šā verķa darbību. Ja māki tad sarēķini un noziņo rezultātus vai secinājumus.  Bet es te jau minēju, ka veicu testu ar dozatoru, kam mēriju laiku sekundēs starp līmeņa izmaiņām tukšgaitā. Tur šoferis vispār nebija, bet rezultāts gan. Tad daudz gudrāk būs reālu dīzeli- ģeneratoru darbināt ar bāku uz svariem un konstantu slodzi. Tad varētu labi izsekot patēriņa izmaiņām laikā. Kad sākas efekts, kad beidzas ja atslēdz strāvu jonizatoram.


 jebkurā brīdī vari pārrēķināt reālajam patēriņam - tērē 2x vairāk - reizini ar 2, pusotrreiz mazāk- attiecīgi izdali, tas bija ilustratīvs piemērs.
Vispār doma, ka kaut kas tiek ieekonomēts, ir pārbaudāma. Ja tas degšanas process ir efektīvāks - būtu jāmainās CO un CH cipariem. Ir servisi dzinēja skaņas diagnostikai arī, varbūt tā var kaut ko noteikt. 
Protams, vislabākais - uz stenda vai ar mērtrauku 1km distancē un ""jonizātora" statusu nezinošs šoferis. Ar RPM un KM/H filmēšanu, protams.

----------


## JDat

> ...ar mērtrauku 1km distancē un ""jonizātora" statusu nezinošs šoferis. Ar RPM un KM/H filmēšanu, protams.


 Nu tak pakaries savā stiķī kopā ar nezinošu šoferi. Viss jau ir skaidrs. Atradās pat stends uz kura testēt. "Nafig čurāt uz striķa?"

Tiešām Raimonds1 mani nepārstāj izbrīnīt, jo pats zina ka var uz stenda, bet tajā pat laikā striķojas.  :: 

PS:
Raimond: sudo apt-get install brain

jo tiko lasīju epja piedzīvojumus ar linux.

----------


## Dzeks

http://www.machinerylubrication.com/Rea ... l-analysis 
Palasiet še. Nebūs ar testeri gar virzuļiem jāgrāpstās. zzz jau akumulatoru klemmes ar nepieskrūvē, bet tik saeļļo, jo ļurkājoš kontakts jau tak labāks.  ::  Interesanta filozofija   ::  
Baidos ka tā saskaršanās mikroskopiskā vietā arī ir iemesls vecu motoru noklapēšanai. Kad caurums pret asi jau ir ar lielu D starpību ~ 0,15 mm, eļļas spiediens mazs un notiek tieši tā mikroskopiskā saskaršanās praktiski vienā punktā. Un kā zinām metāls pret metālu berzējoties sāk sakarst un aiziet ķēdes reakcija, Jo vairāk karst, jo mazāk aliek eļļas daļu. Un kirdix. 
Es te nediskutēju par ir vai nav pretestība, bet par vairāk vai mazāk! Vai tad grūti iebraukt? Drīzāk uz galvas nostāsies, bet nepiekritīs ne vārdam.

 Bet ir savs labums- tas būtu variants pārbaudīt efekta izcelsmi salīdzinot rādījumus ar svaigu eļļu un pirms eļļas maiņas. Ja ir starpība, tad viss slēpjas virzulī. Arī pelavās var kādu graudu dažreiz atrast! Paldies!

----------


## JDat

Labi teorētiķi! Paņem eļļas pilīti no motor uz izmēri pretestību, ja māki lietot ommetru. Pasaki Ko rādīs... Rezultātā diskusija par eļļas vadāmību būs izsmelta un tas būs daudz praktiskāk ne kā lasīt internetā. No teorijas pie darbiem!

Edit: Konkrētus ciparus lūdzu, pirms spriest par kondensatoriem iekš dzinēja.
PS: Man nav auto, tāpēc nevaru nomērīt. Savādāk sen jau būtu viss nomērīts.

----------


## Dzeks

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dielectric_strength

Te minerāleļļas dielektriskā izturība (šai gadījumā pat labāks parametrs)  ir ļoti jau līdzīga logu stiklam. Palasi. Kā tu domā man jāmēra. Cik lielā attālumā?

----------


## JDat

Izvelkam eļļas līmeņa štruntu ārā no motora (hvz kā sauc) uzpilinam eļļas pilīti kaut vai uz stikla. Iebāžam tetera vadu galiņus mazā attālumā (~1mm) vienu no otra. Nolasām testera rādījumus un iepostējam forumā. Tas ir tik grūti?

PS: Par naudu varu piedāvāt sīmensu mērītāja pakalojumus, ja kāds grib mērīt giga un tera omus vai materiāla vadāmību...

----------


## Dzeks

Nomērīju tautai par prieku. Ne uz stikla, bet uz magnetafona kasetes vāciņa, bet domāju tas pofig.

Tā eļļa kas tagad manā auto milimetra attālumā pārsniedz 20 Mom. Mazākos attālumos jau ko var nomērīt. ~0,5 mm ir ~ 15 Mom. Secinājums. Daudz tur jau metāla piemaisījumu. Nez cik līdz maiņai.

Un nomēriju uz veca merša virzuļa to pretestību.  Uzdegums jau sauss, ja tas ko maina. Uzdegumam atkarībā no biezuma arī ir 0,5-5 Mom pretestība. 

Ņemot vērā ka man tas jonizators darbojās caur 9 Mom pretestību un savu uzdevumu veic, neredzu kāpēc šos ciparus uzskatīt par īsslēgumu. Protams, arī izolators tas nav ideāls, bet var veidoties potenciālu starpības. 

PS. Bik pasteidzos. Tagad salīdzināju ar tīru eļļu, kurai vispār neko nevar nomērīt un tad vēlreiz to lietoto provēju. Tur jau to šķirbu zem melnā eļļas slāņa noteicu saliekot kopā un tad cut attālinot taustus. Nav tur tie 15 Mom. Praktiski no jau pie desmitdaļas šķirbas aiziet virs 20 Mom. Tas Testeris tik vēl domā pus minūti. Tā kā tīri labs izolātors.

----------


## JDat

Vot tā ir praktiska rīcība. Lai ari ne kāds kondensators tur neveidojas, tomēr visu cieņu praktiskajam darbam. Protams, ka kasetes vāciņš pilnībā der. Kas tur motorā jonizējas vai nē, man dziļi pie kājas. Stum tik savu dampi pie efi un testu rezultātus studijā.

----------


## Zigis

Nu labākie audiofīlie kondensatori ir ar papīra dielektriķi un ieliets eļļā, tā ka eļļa noteikti ir labs dielektriķis.

----------


## zzz

dzhekinj defektiivais, man nevajag tavus teoreetiskos pljaapaajumus par eljaam un galiigi nebuutiskos linkus uz eljljas dielektriskajaam konstanteem.

Panjem motoru kursh tavupraat ir tehniskaa kaartiibaa un izmeeri pretestiibu starp klokjeni un korpusu. Tavos teoreetiskajos murdzinjos tur ir jaabuut baigi krutajai izolaacijai, praksee - nebuus nekas tamliidziigs.

bet nu defektiivais dzhekinsh atkal murgo un melo aciis skatiidamies. Ideaals cilveecinsh kam straadaat par lietotu shrotvaagenu paardeveeju vai par politikji kaadaa galeeji netiiraa partijaa.

----------


## Dzeks

Strādājošam motoram domāju būs būtiski citi cipari kā izjauktam un stāvošam motoram un strādājošam es nevaru izmērīt pretestību starp virzuli un dzinēja bloku.
 Toties redz virzuļa uzdegums noteikti ir mērāms megomos un ir pilns ar dzelzss daļām. Ar to arī būtu jāpietiek. Un parasti tur ir turpat milimetra slānis.

----------


## zzz

Nu nee dzhekinj defektiivais, ja esi atklaajis jauna veida superfektiivaas izolaacijas, tad demonstree uz reaaliem objektiem, taisni uz motoriem, kuriem tu to esi sasoliijis. 

Es tev zampaaties pa eljljas piliiti neprasiiju, tas mani neinteresee, un tas arii nebija jautaajums.

----------


## Dzeks

Sapņo vien tālāk un neaizmirsti padzert lai ir ko te izgāzt.  Netaisos te katram izdancot pakaļ. Kā teicu, ja netici tad te nesatraucies. Guli mierīgi. Ne nu es Tevi pārliecināšu, nekā. 
 Ja izdosies caur PM sakontaktēties ar efi un vis teiktais paliek spēkā, būs jums tests. Viss.

----------


## zzz

taks. dzhekinsh defektiivais aizmuuk no ljoti vienkaarsha eksperimentinja. Totaali nespeejiigs atziit ka rupji sad!rsies.

Nu ko,  speciaali kaadzim kaa dzhekinja "atklaajumu" fanam - izdari ka sho pretestiibas meerijumu starp klokjeni un motora korpusu muldeetaaja defektiivaa dzhekinja vietaa. Tas tev praktiski demonstrees, par ko uzskatiit dzhekinja muldeeshanas.

----------


## Dzeks

Vai nu zzz bik saulē pārkarsis, vai ieņēmis tā pavairāk, bet viņa jau tā knapo dikciju vairs pat saprast nevar. Gudrinieks, bet kaut cik rakstīt pat nemāk. Nu bet ne jau es te soģis. Galu galā sestdiena un vasara. Priekā!

----------


## zzz

Nu kuru vaardinju ta defektiivais dzhekinsh tur nesaprata.  ::  Ka shis ir sad!rsies un turpina to dariit (tagad jau arii pa dzeerumam)?

----------


## efi

> OK. efi piedāvājumu apsvēršu gan. Principā nevaig daudz. Piebraucu ar jau siltu motoru bet bez joniem, tad uz ruļiem tests- atskaites punkts- ~1- 2 min. Tad ieslēdzam jonus un ~10- 15 min. sekojam jaudām un patēriņam, tad atslēdzam jonus un vēl ~ 20-30 min. Principā stunda un visam jābūt skaidram. Bāka visu laiku uz digitāliem svariem un katru minūti fiksējam ciparus. Nezinu vai to tur OSC centrā  var kā savādāk. Bet slodzi turam konstantu pie ~ 2000 motora apgriezieniem.


  Varbūt tomēr apspriedīsim eksperimenta gaitu?

----------


## Dzeks

Jā. Liekas ka stundu deldēt ruļļus būtu izšķērdība. Var jau braukāt pa šoseju un tad periodiski veikt mērījumus. Vienīgi tā sajūta ir ka katra apstāšanās samazina to efektivitāti. Viss kaifs ir vienmērīgi braucot ap 100 km/h. Tās ir tās neobjektīvās sajūtas, ko būtu jāapstiprina ar mērījumiem.
 Bet kam jāparādās arī jaudas testā. Mani gan vairāk interesē patēriņa izmaiņa.  Vārdu sakot jāsaskaņo iespējas ar vēlmēm.
Pēc paša pieredzes ar manuālu jaudas stendu 90 gados ir tā ka noturēt konstantu jaudu ilgstoši ar un bez efekta būs pagrūti, bet ceru ka šie modernie stendi ir pārāki.
1. Tad varētu būt tā. Es kādu dienu nobraucu ar atslēgtu "verķi", lai efekts pilnībā būtu zudis, tad ierodos Ogrē. Līdz ogrei ir man kādi 20 km (?) tā kā motors būs silts.
2. Tad atvienojam degvielu no bākas un pievienojam spec. plastmasas bāciņu, ko var novietot uz digitāliem svarīem, un veicam atskaites testu- tas būtu jāsaprot cik ilgi. Tā kā  sajūtas ziņo ka labākais rezultāts ir 90- 100 km/h- 2000 apgr./min, tad vajadzētu ko tādu arī ieregulēt.
3. Tad slēdzam iekšā "verķi" un vērojam rezultātus. Principā būtu jāuztur konstants ātrums un jāvēro slodze un vai otrādāk. 
    Te es uzstāju, ka jāfiksē degvielas patēriņa rādijumi ik minūti, jo sākumā ir nulles efekts. Šādi "braucot" 15 minūtēs ir jāparādās efekta sākumam ar nobīdi 5-10 min. Gribētos grafiski ik minūtes patēriņu dabūt uz papīra.  
4. Ja ir rezultāts, tad testējam arī efekta beigas. Atslēdzam "verķi" un vēl pavērojam efekta zudumu. Te sajūtas saka ka ir ap 30 min, bet pietiktu jau arī ar 15.

Tas būtu mans redzējums, ko gribētos panākt.

----------


## Dzeks

Vispār būtu jāvienojas arī par šo darbību mērķi. Vai tas ir pašu informācijai, pašu interesei, vai arī publiskošanai un tāpēc ir vajadzīgi neatkarīgi novērotāji- godīguma garanti. Kā uz vēlēšanām. Daži interesenti jau, protams, netraucēs, bet liels bars noteikti nebūs labs variants.

----------


## JDat

Starp forumiešiem nevar atrast interesentus?

----------


## Dzeks

Nu un ir variants iztikt bez tiem ruļļiem un auto. Ja kāds var piedāvāt pavecu dīzeļelektrostaciju 5-10 kW kādam stundas eksperimentam, tad varētu šim pieslēgt puslīdz konstantu slodzi- piem 2 kW lampas un tad stundu padarbināt arī ar bāku uz svariem. Apgriezienus tur uztur centrbēdze, spriegumu regulatori un mums būtu tik jāvēro pribori un jāseko degvielas patēriņam uz svariem. Tur gan nebūs pat subjektīvo sajūtu kas garantētu eksperimenta izdošanos, bet tikai būtu jāiet..  Savu auto it kā esmu pārbaudījis.

----------


## M_J

Ja tāds pasākums notiks, labprāt aizbraukšu. Man arī šad tad sanāk padzenāt uz ruļliem automobiļus, bet es to daru "Rolī". Labprāt redzētu OSC aprīkojumu un satiktu Efi.

----------


## efi

> Ja tāds pasākums notiks, labprāt aizbraukšu. Man arī šad tad sanāk padzenāt uz ruļliem automobiļus, bet es to daru "Rolī". Labprāt redzētu OSC aprīkojumu un satiktu Efi.


 Atbraukt vajag jebkurā gadījumā.

----------


## Dzeks

Izskatās ka atliek tik gatavot tās dažas papildu lietas mērījumiem- bāku un rokas "kruīzkontroli" un jādodas ciemā. Te neviens papildināt, apspriest mērījumu  gaitu netaisās. Visa atbildība būs uz pašiem.

----------


## efi

> Izskatās ka atliek tik gatavot tās dažas papildu lietas mērījumiem- bāku un rokas "kruīzkontroli" un jādodas ciemā. Te neviens papildināt, apspriest mērījumu  gaitu netaisās. Visa atbildība būs uz pašiem.


 Vēl nedaudz pagaidīsim.

----------


## Dzeks

Jā. Kad vajadzēja apsmiet teorētiskus minējumus, visiem te bija ko teikt, kāpēc tas ir stulbi. Tagad, kad ir piedāvājums apspriest praktiska testa metodiku, lai būtu pārliecība, ka viss ir korekti, ka nav kāds sīkums palaists garām- klusums, kā pirms vētras. Un zināms, ka komentu vētra būs jau pēc testa neatkarīgi no rezultātiem. Tad būsim mēs nepareizi mērījuši šo un aizmirsuši par to, ignorējuši vēl kaut ko. Kā parasti!

----------


## zzz

>Kad vajadzēja apsmiet teorētiskus minējumus, visiem te bija ko teikt, kāpēc tas ir stulbi.

Taapeec ka tie mineejumi  arii bija galeeji stulbi. Plus veel dzhekinsh meloja un murgoja, aciis skatiidamies, par elementaaraam lietaam.  


Tagad dzhekinsh teelo nevainiigu jaunuvi un zhnjaudzas, paaraak daudz skatiitaaju neee, tikai tumsaa zem dekja utt.

Baigi vajag, iet uz psihopaatisku kraapnieku skatiities.  :: 

Gan jau efi tevi, aakstu, izmeeriis kaa pienaakas, galu galaa vinjam vajadziibas kraapties nav.

Eksperimenta metodika , hren s toboi, soijdet dlja seljskoi mestnosti. Protams ir dazhi nelieli siikumi, viens, tur nu vajadzeetu vairaak kaa vienu iesleegshanas izsleegshanas ciklinju izmeeriit, taapeec gatavoties uz vairaak kaa vienu stundinju, otrs atkariigs no taa cik efi stends datorizeets utt, svarinji droshi vien  toch nebuus datorizeeti, taapeec vajadziigi zombiji kas pierakstiis rezultaatus ik peec minuutes, treshais, degvielas trubai  uz degvielas burku jaabuut pakaartai gaisaa lai taa nebalstaas uz sveramo burku un nechakaree meeriijumus, kaa arii, kaa svarinjus veelams lietot ko praatiigaaku par virtuves putraimu sveramajiem, ceturtais - eksperimentu laikaa dzekinsh nepieskaras ne savam dranduljetam, ne citaam ieriiceem un vispaar atrodas vismaz 5 metrus nost no taam, sleedziisha iesleegshanu un izsleegshanu veic komisija, nevis dzhekinsh, piektais peecaak tiek paarbaudiita dzhekinja klaberkastes elektriskaa sheema, vai slavenais elektriskaa apuraata sleedziitis nepaarsleedz veel kaut ko shaa shrotvaagenaa.

Nu tas taa iesaakumam.

----------


## JDat

Vajadzētu zzz un vēl dažiem piedalīties eksperimenta norisē klātienē, lai nebūtu domstarpību. Pieaiciniet delfīnu, kā fotogrāfu.

----------


## Didzis

Manuprāt benzīnu nevajag svērt(nav tak cukura maiss  ::  ), bet vajag mērīt benzīna patēriņu ar garu un tievu mērtrauku. Pricipa jau der jebkura stikla trubiņa ar graduāciju. Būtībā jau pofig, cik tas autiņs ēd degvielu, galvenais redzēt vai ir starpība ar un bez jonizātora. Ar svariem tiešam būs problēmas ar trubām, kuras spiedīs uz tiem. Ar mērijumu skaitu ari viss elementāri. Ja ir reāla starpiba patēriņā un jaudā, tad vajag vairākus mērijumus, la neviens nevarētu teikt, ka tā bija nejaušība, bet ja jūt, ka tas viss ir fufelis un starpibas nav pāris reizēs, tad nau ko laiku tērēt. Kadā režīmā turēt autiņu, tur jau efi mums lielāks speciālists, bet pieļauju, ka vajadzētu mērī pie kādiem diviem režīmiem, jo tad mainīsies gaisa plūsma caur jonizātoru un nav skaidrs, katas uzvedās pie dažādām plūsmām.

----------


## zzz

Jebkuri relatiivi normaali svari (tai skaitaa digitaalie kjiinieshu briinumi peec minimaalas kalibreeshanas) izskjirtspeejaa un precizitaatee stipri iespaardiis jebkaadus n-litriigos meercilindrus.

----------


## Dzeks

Tā svēršanas ideja ir noskatīta no Myth Busters. Viņi tur plēves maisu svēra pēc dažādu stilu braukšanas un salīdzināja rezultātus. Tāpēc mana doma bija plastmasas kanniņa uz svariem. Bet efi ierosina tomēr taisīt 2m garu trubu- mērkolbu, jo tā ir ierasta prakse ekonomisko braucienu testos. Jādomā gan ka diezgan sena prakse.
 Tad ja ņemam 50 mm trubu, kas nodrošinātu ~  30 min darbību, tad 1 mm līmeņa izmaiņa ir 1963 mm3. Ja uz aci noteikt 1 mm līmeni noteikti būs grūti, tad jebkuri digitālie svari izšķir vienu gramu, kas arī ir lēto virtuves svaru kļūda. Tā arī būs tā precizitātes atšķirība ~ 1: 1,5 mērīt ar trubu vai prastākajiem svariem. 
Es balsoju par svariem, jo tam jābūt precīzāk, lētāk un vienkāršāk īstenojamam.
PS. Kā jau parasti ciemiņus gaidot it kā laiks brīvs, bet tomēr steiga un nokļūdījos gramus, miligramus uz mm3 pārmetot.  Bet nu tāpēc jau ir citi forumā, kas var palīdzēt un uz kļūdu norādīt.

----------


## zzz

dzekinsh atkal gaadaa par jautriibu. Nupat shis sagaajis sviestaa matemaatikaa.  Par nieka 1000 reizeem.

Pats izlabosi, jeb tavai maakslinieciskajai dveeselei tuukstotis uz priekshu atpakalj taads siikums vien ir?

----------


## defs

Tas viss štrunts,pārāk maza ekonomija sanāk. Re ku http://video.yandex.ru/users/giya17/view/432/  -vispār ar ūdeni var braukt,tas ir 99% ūdens.
Man mājās nav ne grama dīzelis,bet tiem,kam ir-izmēģiniet un uzrakstiet,kas notiek.
/protams,ka zzz teiks,ka tie visi spirtu dzēruši   ::  /

----------


## Zigis

> Tas viss štrunts,pārāk maza ekonomija sanāk. Re ku http://video.yandex.ru/users/giya17/view/432/  -vispār ar ūdeni var braukt,tas ir 99% ūdens.
> Man mājās nav ne grama dīzelis,bet tiem,kam ir-izmēģiniet un uzrakstiet,kas notiek.
> /protams,ka zzz teiks,ka tie visi spirtu dzēruši   /


 Tikai ar pliku ūdeni braukt vien arī nav interesanti. Man vajag tā, lai var braukt ar krāna ūdeni un katru dienu kādu kanniņu soļarkas noliet, ko uzsist gaisā. 
Iztikas grozs taču kaut kā arī jānodrošina!
Kādu shēmiņu iepostēsiet?

----------


## defs

Ja vēl katlu mājā dedzina ūdeni,tad viss ok,bet ja lej mašīnā,tad man personīgi būtu bail par augstspiediena sūkni.Pirmīt izmēģināju to joku ar benzīnu-pirmajā reizē tas slapjums ātri uzliesmoja /pats papīrs nepaspēja aizdegties/.Nodzēsu ,tad mēģināju vēlreiz-vairs nedega.Mana doma,ka benzīns beigās nostājās pa virsu,pēc kārtīgas pudeles sakratīšanas laikam sanāca pārāk maza koncentrācija. Nu,bet dīzelis varbūt uzvedas savādāk? 
/Un tad šo putru vēl Džeks uzjonizēs,ka ar gramu varēs braukt 1000 km  ::  /

----------


## jeecha

1) Uudens un diizelis veido ljoti nestabilu emulsiju. Pa taam minuuteem kameer pudeliites staaveeja mieriigi diizelis uzpeldeeja augshaa (jo uudens ir smagaaks) un uz virsmas izveidoja pleeviiti. Iemeercot papiiriiti tas paarklaajaas ar sho diizelja pleevi. Papiiriitis abas reizes tika meerkts citaa pudelaa jo otreiz iemeercot papiiru tajaa pashaa vairs nekas nedegtu - tur ir palicis tikai uudens.
2) Peedeejie papiira gabali bija speciaali apstraadaati ar kautko ljoti labi degoshu. Vai arii pirmais papiira gabals bija apstraadaats ar kautko taadu kas nedeg un atgruuzh spirtu.

Abi shie izskaidrojumi ir daudz racionaalaaki nekaa pienjeemums ka preteeji visiem fizikas likumiem uudens/diizelja emulsijaa peekshnji notiek kautkaadi mistiski procesi.

----------


## ezis666

ir emulgatori, kas taukus un ūdeni uz ilgiem laikiem kopā satur.Pēc tam to bāž lētajās desās. 100kg tauku-250kg emulsijas.

----------


## Dzeks

Ūdens piesmidze iekšdedzes dzinējos nav nekas jauns. Pirmā formula to aizliedza kādus gadus atpakaļ, bet dragreisā un rekordu braucienos tā ir ierasta prakse. Tiek likta atsevišķa maģistrāle ar sprauslām un smidzināts iekšā.
Ūdens degmaisijumā iztvaikojot samazina gan ieplūdes gāzu temperatūru (līdzīgi kā interkūlers var lielāku gāzes daudzumu iespiest cilindrā), gan attiecīgi samazina temperatūru arī sprādziena brīdī, ja ir palicis kam iztvaikot, Tā ir iespēja nejēgā celt kompresijas pakāpi nepārsniedzot virzuļu un citu materiālu izturības robežu. 
Pēckara traktoriem- dīzeļiem bija atsevišķas ūdens bākas un tāds kā karburators (traktoristu stāsti). Tas tika pamatots ar ekonomiju. Tas tad būtu pats vienkāršākais veids ūdeni iemānīt motorā un nebūtu jācīnās ar emulsijām. Dīzelim jau degviela arī tiek nevis ielieta, bet iesmidzināta, un tādā jau tuvu gāzveida formā tur iejaukt ūdens miglu vairs nav problēmu. 
Kāds no tā efekts ielas auto? Nezinu. Vēl mazāk zinu kas notiks to miksējot ar to jonizatoru. Bet nu izplūdes gāzes man nesmird pēc dīzeļa, vienkārši karsts gaiss. Tas norāda uz ideālu sadegšanu.  No citiem amatniekiem ir dzirdēts ka TA saskrējuši pētīt un dauzīt to atgāzu testeri, kad ar žigulīti un tiem joniem gāja apskati. Tipa neesot tur degvielas paliekas bijušas vispār (HC=0 ?).  Nezinu vai tā ir pasaka, vai reāls gadījums. To arī varētu notestēt.
Pats neesmu provējis to jonizatoru uz  bencīnniekiem.  Sākumā gribas tikt galā ar ko vienu. Tad varēs ūdeni, HHO un vēl ko pamēģināt. Tagad jau atkal karstumā tā termolīme notecēja un uguņi atkal atrada ceļu pa gumijas trubām. Provēšu tagad silikonu. 

defs gan gribētu oponēt, ka tie 16% ir pietiekami, lai būtu interesanti izpētīt kas ir kas. Tādi 99% ir jau pārāk labi, lai būtu taisnība. Tas ir bez 1% mūžīgais dzinējs   ::  .

----------


## defs

Džek,vēl laba ideja ir ūdeņraža ģenerators. Tūbē skatijos,ka ar visādiem dīzeļmotoriem liek un panak smuku ekonomiju.
 Par TA runajot-labāk,ka viņi dauza savu kasti,nekā pasaka,ka auto pārbūvēts bez ražotāja sankcijas.Tāpēc labak,lai dauza savu mērāmo,nevis uzzin,ieliek "2" un liek pārtaisīt atpakal.
 Es tagad par ūdeņradi domāju.Bet ta laikam cita tēma.

----------


## Dzeks

Ja Tu domā HHO, tad tas principā darbosies līdzīgi šim. Kā aizdedze. HHO atšķirībā no benzīna ātri sadeg praktiski jebkurā proporcijā, tāpēc "kompānijas" pēc sadedzinās arī nepareizu- liesu benzīna/gaisa maisījumu. Tā ir efektīvi uzlabota  sadegšana. 
Ja Tu domā radīt lielus HHO gāzes daudzumus ar mazu strāvas patēriņu, tad tas ir jau cits stāsts. Ir daži kas to it kā ir varējuši, bet neviens nav spējis atkārtot. (Joe Cell, Stanley Meyer) CFI ir HHO šūna kas darbojas ne pēc klasiskās fizikas, atziņas bija interesantas lekcijā, bet reāli panākts tāds efekts nav. Vismaz neviens neatzīstās. Toties daudzi strādā tajā virzienā.
Bet tas viss ir ne pa šo tēmu.

----------


## JDat

Tieši tā: ne pa tēmu. Atgriezīsimies pie eksperimenta. Kad mērījumi būs pabeigti, tad varēsiet sapņot par ūdeņradi un citām eksotiskām zupām saviem drunduļetiem.

----------


## Ar4

Par to ūdens piešprici ir taisnība. Jūt jaudas palielināšanos (zzz šito noraksta uz psiholoģisko faktoru  ::  ) Kā arī TA ejot apskates veči tik galvas nogrozīja (zzz: aparāts nojūdzās) [nekā personīga, vnk jautri tavus tekstus lasīt] . Tas viss 1.5 benzīnam, un pēc tam arī 1.6 benzīnam. Ziemas laikā nedrīkst ūdens bunduli pilnu liet. Viš zem kapota ir, gadās ka sasalst, bet braucot atkūst. Ja Džeka braucamais pierādīs ka jonizators palīdz tad paprovēšu vēl tādu ar pielikt.

----------


## zzz

defektiivais beerninj ar4  - neuzprasies uz rupjiibaam uz liidzenas vietas. Taa kaa tu savu uudens pakaljaa shpriceejaamo agregaatu veel nemaz neesi izlieliijis, tad tas arii veel nemaz nav aplamaats. Taapeec piebremzee, shmurguli, meliigus tekstinjus biidiit par teemu zzz to un zzz shito. :P

----------


## Ar4

Nu ja, tad jau skaidrs ka arī izlamātu "efektīvais" zzz

----------


## JDat

Ar4, ka tik nesanāk tā ka tev arī nāksies pierādīt teoriju praksē. Savādāk zzz intensīvi tevi lamās par salmu kulšanu. zzz pamatsāpe ir tā, ka daudzi tik runā, ka man vis strādā un vajag drīt ta un šitā, bet praktiski dzīvē ne viens to nepierāda. Tā rezultātā sākas lamāšanās no zzz puses.

PS: Kādreiz vēl zzz teksti bija smieklīgi, bet nu jau paliek garlaicīga tā lamāšanās. Laikam zzz radošais vairs nestrādā.  ::

----------


## Ar4

1) tas jau sen ir praksē pierādīts
2) nu jau bišk pa traku offtopiks

----------


## JDat

Kas pierādīts, kas nē, bet nebūtu slikti ka arī tu aizbrauktu pie efi un padzenātu savu agregātu uz ruļļiem, savādāk dieva (zzz) dusmas būs izgāztas pār tevi. Labāk notestē un tad stāsti, kas sanācis, kas nesanācis. Nevis: viena (googles) tante teica, ka ūdens motorā ekonomē degvielu...

----------


## Ar4

Uz gaisu man tas aparāts neiet, kas tad man tos 400km ceļa izdevumus segs? Ne jau man to testēšanu vajag.

----------


## zzz

ar4 beerninj, nefig ko bija pasham oftopiku murgot.

Otrs, ja nevari vai negribi par saviem bazaariem atbildeet, tad vienkaarshi turi muti ciet.

Minhauzenu pasuga tie shrotvaagenu skjuunjingotaaji, ar muti Riigaa, ar darbiem, ups, Preiljos.

----------


## JDat

> ar4 beerninj, nefig ko bija pasham oftopiku murgot.
> 
> Otrs, ja nevari vai negribi par saviem bazaariem atbildeet, tad vienkaarshi turi muti ciet.
> 
> Minhauzenu pasuga tie shrotvaagenu skjuunjingotaaji, ar muti Riigaa, ar darbiem, ups, Preiljos.


 zzz, uz Prieļiem gan nebrauc augumā, ta man gandrīz dzimtene. Labāk piemini Pope (pasakam kreiviski: es dzīvoju Popē) vai Teiksim Pokaiņus vai Mazpisānus.  :: 
Ņe kakoj obidi, bet lai tik offtopic turpinātos.

PS: nevajadzētu šito topiku pārmest uz beztēmu? Pārāk daudz par mistisku ekonomiju un pārāk maz par Augstspriegumu.

----------


## Ar4

1) neko nemurgoju, tikai pateicu jau sen zināmu un pierādītu faktu. Un tā  nebija mana ideja. Tas pasākums bija 60 gadus veca meistara ieteikums. Domāju ka viņam ir lielākas zināšanas savā jomā nekā tev.
2) ak tad visi gudrie un zzz  līdzvērtīgie ir no Rīgas? Btw esmu no Kurzemes
3) iemācies normāli rakstīt
un vispār ja jau nekam netici tad nelasi

----------


## JDat

Vot vot, atkal sākas tehniskā naida kurināšana.  ::

----------


## Ar4

Tehniskā nauda? Vai naida?  ::

----------


## JDat

> Tehniskā nauda? Vai naida?


 Tehniskā naida kurināšana.  :: 

Pasmiešos par jūsu cepšanos.  ::

----------


## Ar4

Tādi jau mēs, latvieši, esam.

----------


## JDat

> Tādi jau mēs, latvieši, esam.


 Vismaz kāda kustība forumā un smieklu kripatiņa atslodzei.

Jāpagaida, kad zzz sakoncentrēs spēkus un bliezīs pretī ūdens motoru eksperimentētājiem.  ::

----------


## a_masiks

Par ūdens klizmas piešprici zināma taisnība ir. Taču, kā jau linkā rakstīts - piešpricēt jēga tikai zināmā motora darbības režīma apstākļos. 
Samazina detonāciju un var motorā ieturbīnēt vairāk degmaisījumu. kaut kādu ekonomiju šajos režīmos jau laikam arī dod...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_injection_(engines)

Ja jau iet runa par nāvīgo degvielas ekonomiju - tad drīzāk skatieni būtu jāpievērš 5-6 taktu dzinējiem, kuros pēc tvaikamašīnu principa atgāzes tiek pievadītas nākošajam, lielākam virzulim un tiek veikta otrreizējā gāzu izplešanās. Vot tieši tur esot izdevīgi piešpricēt atgāzēm ūdeni, ij motoru patiešām pārveidot par tvaikamašīnu. Taču parastam motoram tā nav pieejama fīča. Nāksies motoru vīlēt pašam... no nulles.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six-stroke_engine

Taču. Ar ūdens iešprici vēl kautkā saprotams - tiek pievadīta papildus viela (ūdens) degmaisījumam, izmainot gāzes daudzumu, spiedienu, temperatūru.
Kāds gan labums no gaisa jonizēšanas? Pie kam pats jonizētājs ar gala sietiņu, kam cauri jāplūst lādētajam gaisam - caur gala sietiņu elektrisko lādiņu gaisam vismaz daļēji atņem. Ja mērķis būtu motorā bīdīt iekšā pozitīvi vai negatīvi lādētu gaisu - jonizātoram būtu jāizskatās kā pudeļu birstei, kuras pretējie elektrodi ir gaisa vada sienas, un aiz birstes nekādi iezemēti metāli vairs nemētājas.

----------


## defs

Es nezinu,bet iespejams,ka jonizācija uzlabo degšanas procesu. Katrā ziņā jonizēts gaiss ir patīkamak elpojams par parastu gaisu. Džeks kaut ko mēģināja tur baudīt,viņam sanāca,ka jonizēts gaiss nodzēš liesmu. Ja jonizēšana tiešām iznīcinātu skābekli,tad diez vai būtu iegādājami gaisa jonizātori. Cilvēks jau patiesība arī lēni deg-tapēc jau vajag to skābekli.

----------


## Ar4

Mjā, un arī pēc kāda laika mainot galvas blīvi manīju ka virzuļi izskatās ļoti svaigi, bez uzdeguma.

Agrāk jau esot benzīnniekam (vecam gaz53) lējuši bākā dīzeli(!) un kautkā piemočījuši skābekļa balonus. Ilgi gan motors neesot turējis.

----------


## a_masiks

> Es nezinu,bet iespejams,ka jonizācija uzlabo degšanas procesu.


 Tad uzlabo, vai kaa? 




> Katrā ziņā jonizēts gaiss ir patīkamak elpojams par parastu gaisu


 Veel patiikamaak ir elpot gaisu ar gaisa atsvaidzinaataaju un eenaa. Tikai diezvai to varees taa paarnest uz motora darbiibu...




> Džeks kaut ko mēģināja tur baudīt,viņam sanāca,ka jonizēts gaiss nodzēš liesmu. Ja jonizēšana tiešām iznīcinātu skābekli,tad diez vai būtu iegādājami gaisa jonizātori.


 Ja pienjemam, ka tas experiments bija pareizs - tad tas noziimee ka jonizeeshana traucee degshanai. Nu liidziigi kaa CO2 papildus iesmidzinaashana degmaisiijumaa. Tb - apdzeesh liesmu. Kur te kaads saskata kaut kaadas degshanas katalizaatora paziimes? Mums ir preteejas noziimes experiments un tam diametraali preteeji izveikti aplami secinaajumi. Viens no diviem ir flash - vai nu experiments, vai secinaajumi. Pienjemot ka experiments ar jonizeeto gaisu bija pareizs, taatad nepareizi ir secinaajumi. 

No kaa izriet sekojoshais: motors straadaa sliktaak ar jonizaatoru. Iespeejams ir mazaaks uzraaviens, motors pats vair neljauj braukt neekonomiski. Radiitais ekonomiskais efekts nu jau tiiri psihologjiski noslaapee objektiivo infu, ka motors stradaa sliktaak. Un tieshi taapeec arii vairs neapdeg virzulji...

----------


## Dzeks

Par tīriem virzuļiem te runāja Ar4 un tas ir par ūdeni. Ūdens tiešām tīra virzuļu uzdegumu. Ja galvas blīve laiž tosolu cilindrā, tad labi redzams, ka tas slapjais cilindrs arī ir tīrs. Šo domu arī esmu lietojis, veciem motoriem "izbarojot" ap 3 litri ūdens. Pēc tādas skalošanas gan darbība uzlabojās, gan atgāzes testos samazinās.

Tie gaisa atsvaidzinātāji ir ar potenciālu, bet bez tā mērķa, vai vēl savādākas konstrukcijas ar kvarca izolatoriem. Tur ir ļoti maza korona un jonizācija, bet tik pat vai vairāk ozona. Tie principā ir ozonatori. Vismaz citos forumos pie šāda kopsaucēja nonācām.

Bet par to ka jonizātors traucē degšanu tiešām pārliecinājos atsevišķā testā un tas nerunā pretīm auto darbības uzlabojumam. Vienkārši acīm redzot, tas efekts nav saistīts ar maisījuma oksidēšanas spējām, bet ir arī citi faktori. Pilnīgi noteikti tās lādētās molekulas vai joni pārnes lādiņu, kas spēj uzlādēt metāla trubu. Domājams tas ir statiskais lādiņš. Kāds ir šā statiskā lādiņa darbības mehānisms un vai tieši tas ietekmē procesu, vai ir vēl kādi faktori, tas ir lielais jautājums.  

Bet iesākumā nomērīsim visu uz stenda.  Man vēl ir jāsaprot kur palikuši dzeses ventilatori, kaut kā neiet karstam, un jāsamaina eļļa. Vislabāk es to pāreju vai efekta parādīšanos sajutu pēc eļļas maiņas. Varbūt tiešām svarīga ir eļļas izolējošās īpašības. Nu un tā truba- bāka jāuzveido. Šodien drusku nopelniju, varēs sapirkt visu vajadzīgo, lai nav stulbi pārsteigumi testā.

----------


## Ar4

Eļļa diezzin vai būs pie vainas, nezinu kā ir ja motors darbojas, bet noslāpētam tiešām ir "kontakts" starp virzuļiem un cilindriem ja par to ir runa

----------


## RobinDAB

Testēt vajag tad, kad apkārtējās omītes skatās kārtējo seriālu. Rezultāti neizpaliks.
Nu un vēl - iepūstošā gaisa trubai jaatrodas zem pilota beņķa. Tad ja nu kas var gan ūdentiņu tā ērti piespricēt, gan kādu purkšķīti palaist. 
Nu lai ekonomiskāk tā lieta sanāk  un sadegšanas process pareizāks. 
Vienkārši un gaumīgi.

----------


## defs

Džek,neka personīga,bet,ja bieži būs jāmaina eļļa,tad nekāds lētums arī nesanāks.

----------


## Dzeks

Ir auto kam arī motoreļļā ir magnēti metālisko daļu uztveršanai. Varbūt vajag arī šai pariktei.  Principā jau arī pēc 3000 km nekur ekonomija nav pazudusi, bet nu tas tā lai drošāki rezultāti. Tāda kā nodrošināšanās.

----------


## Vikings

> PS: nevajadzētu šito topiku pārmest uz beztēmu? Pārāk daudz par mistisku ekonomiju un pārāk maz par Augstspriegumu.


 Varbūt tas ir tāpēc, ka kāds bieži iestarpina trololo stila komentus, kur no tehnikas nav pat tehniskas ņirgāšanās?
Viela pārdomām bez uzbrauciena.

----------


## Dzeks

Labāk atgriežamies pie testa.
1. Tad varētu būt tā. Es kādu bāku nobraucu ar atslēgtu "verķi", lai efekts pilnībā būtu zudis (labāk gan būtu kāds auto, kam tas nekad nav bijis ( piem. F sierra D vai skorpio ar peugeot motoru. Tiem būtu vienkārši un droši jonus pievienot- man istaba, kur būvēju to verķi smirdēja pēc joniem vēl mēnesi- ik reiz, kad uzspīdēja saule. Nezinu vai līdzīgi nesanāk auto!!!???) Negrib kāds piedāvāt savu auto testam? 
 Tad ierodos Ogrē. Līdz Ogrei ir man kādi 20 km (?) tā kā motors būs silts.
2. Tad atvienojam degvielu no bākas un pievienojam speciāli izgatavoto mērtrauku , ko var novietot uz digitāliem svarīem, un veicam atskaites testu ~ 5 min. vai drīzāk 15 min., lai mērtraukā ir redzama notērētās degvielas līmeņu atšķirība ar un bez joniem.
 Tā kā sajūtas ziņo ka labākais rezultāts ir 90- 100 km/h- 2000 apgr./min, tad vajadzētu ko tādu arī  ar to bremzi ieregulēt- ~80 km/h ceturtajā robā. Pirms tam notestēšu izgatavoto regulējamo pedāli, cik jānospiež lai uzturētu auto kustību ~100 km/h pa šosēju. Tas lai režīmi būtu līdzīgi.
3. Tad slēdzam iekšā "verķi" un vērojam rezultātus. Tiek uzturēta konstanta slodze un vērots ātrums. Ja Ātrums palielinās, manuāli tas tiek samazināts ar regulējamo gāzes pedāli.
Te es uzstāju, ka jāfiksē degvielas patēriņa rādījumi ik minūti, jo sākumā ir nulles efekts. Šādi "braucot" 15 minūtēs ir jāparādās efektam. Gribētos grafiski ik minūtes patēriņu dabūt uz papīra, kaut ar roku zīmētā grafikā.
4. Ja ir fiksēts redzams rezultāts un interese saglabājas, tad testējam arī efekta beigas. Atslēdzam "verķi" un vēl pavērojam efekta zudumu. Te sajūtas saka ka ir ap 30 min, bet pietiktu jau arī ar 15 minūtēm.

----------


## defs

Hei,kā tad iet ar testiem? Man baigās aizdomas,ka zzz dabujis pa ķobi un guļ slimnīcā,bet Džeku meklē policija   ::

----------


## JDat

> Hei,kā tad iet ar testiem? Man baigās aizdomas,ka zzz dabujis pa ķobi un guļ slimnīcā,bet Džeku meklē policija


 Kaut kā apmēram tā ir laikam.  :: 
Un vēl salauzuši Efi testa stendu pilnai laimei.  ::

----------


## zzz

Vasara tomeer vairaak vai mazaak, nefig ko daudz pa internetiem reegoties.

Abet ja dzekinsh savu gravicapu sakautreejies testeet vai rezultaatus publiceet, tad fig arii s njim. Nav dzhekinja - forums tiiraaks.

----------


## Didzis

Efi tak visu laiku pucē ruļļus un gaida braucēju, bet kā nav tā nav  ::   ::  .

----------


## bbarda

Vairāk jau liekas ka pipelezātors nokāvies un kauns rēgoties te!

----------


## defs

http://shop.new-energy21.ru/svechi-nesterova.html  re ku te ar visādi brīnumi sarakstīti. Varbūt kaut ko no šiem var mēģinat.

----------


## M_J

Varen ražīgs šis "akadēmiķis". Piedāvā mēslus visādām gaumēm. Daži no viņa izgudrojumiem ir vienkārši nekaitīgi. Savukāt izstrādājums, kuru autors ir nosaucis par "Вихревая топливная форсунка" stabili pasliktina degvielas izsmidzināšanu un izraisa "iekritienus" pārejas režīmos.

----------


## defs

Mani interesē sveces. Domāju,ka prātīgi ar mazu urbīti varētu izurbt sāna elektrodam to caurumu,lai sanāktu svece-puška.Tad varētu pavērot,kas notiek. Interese ir vismaz tik daudz,vai ziemas salā būtu vieglāk pielaist motoru? Man tāpat ir turpat 50% ekonomija,tāpēc tāda lieta nemaz neinteresē.

----------


## M_J

Mēģināt jau var, bet varu bez mēģināšanas teikt, ka nepalīdzēs. Ja auto ziemā nelec, tad pilnīgi noteikti ir pavisam konkrēti un banāli defekti vai nu aizdedzes vai barošanas sistēmā. Un Tev pie visa tā auto ir pabojāts braucot ar gāzi.

----------


## defs

> Mēģināt jau var, bet varu bez mēģināšanas teikt, ka nepalīdzēs. Ja auto ziemā nelec, tad pilnīgi noteikti ir pavisam konkrēti un banāli defekti vai nu aizdedzes vai barošanas sistēmā. Un Tev pie visa tā auto ir pabojāts braucot ar gāzi.


 Atvaino,kura detaļa bojājas ar gāzi? Ka gāze slikta parasti izsakās tie,kas nekad ar gāzi nav braukuši.Man ar gāzi ziemā bija tikai viena problēma-lielā salā sala ciet reduktors.

----------


## M_J

Braucot ar gāzi aizķep benzīna sprauslas. Benzīna plūsma caur sprauslām nenotiek, sprauslas nedzesējas, benzīns tajās uzkarst, benzīna smagākās frakcijas pārvēršas par līmi, kas aizķepina sprauslas. Sprādzieni ieplūdes kolektorā iznīcina gaisa mērītājus, gaisa filtru kastes, atšauj vaļā visus iespējamos gumijas savienojumus, paverot iespēju smiltīm tikt motorā. Lai gan tas nemaz nav vajadzīgs. Vairumā gadījumu gāzes iekārtas ir uzstādītas tik pavirši, ka smiltis motorā nokļūst pa neblīvajām savienojumu vietām.

----------


## defs

> Braucot ar gāzi aizķep benzīna sprauslas. Benzīna plūsma caur sprauslām nenotiek, sprauslas nedzesējas, benzīns tajās uzkarst, benzīna smagākās frakcijas pārvēršas par līmi, kas aizķepina sprauslas. Sprādzieni ieplūdes kolektorā iznīcina gaisa mērītājus, gaisa filtru kastes, atšauj vaļā visus iespējamos gumijas savienojumus, paverot iespēju smiltīm tikt motorā. Lai gan tas nemaz nav vajadzīgs. Vairumā gadījumu gāzes iekārtas ir uzstādītas tik pavirši, ka smiltis motorā nokļūst pa neblīvajām savienojumu vietām.


  Tad jau vajadzīga stipri jaunāka mašīna. Man ir ar karburatoru. Īsumā-no gāzes reduktora nāk gāzes šļūtene.Pienak pie karburatora,kur virs karbuļa ir tāds gredzenveidīgs veidojums,kuram iekšējā malā urbumi.Un tam nāk virsū gaisa filtrs.Ieplūstot gaisam ar gāzi pa taisno caur karbuli  viss tas maisijums aiziet uz ieplūdes kolektoru. Nekas nespragst,nekas nelīmējas,nav nekādu mērītāju...tikai jāmizo.
Iepriekšējai masīnai ar bija gāze un inžektors.Sprādzienu cēlonis ir vecas sveces un svečvadi,tos nomaina un viss čikeniekā!
 Labi,te nav auto forums   ::

----------


## JDat

Rodas aizdomas, ka Dzekiņš ir bijis pie efi un veicis mērījumus, bet spēcīgi izgāzies (nepalaidās tas viņa putekļu sūcējs vai nebija ne kāds ietaupījums) kā rezultātā tagad klusē. Efi ne ko nesaka, jo ir pārāk kulturāls lai klačotos, vai vienkārši uzskata, ka tas nav to vērts lai te rakstītu.

----------


## defs

Varbūt kāds saulē pārkarsis un tagad ārstējās.

----------


## efi

> Efi ne ko nesaka.


 Par šo "jautājumu" zinu tik pat daudz cik pārējie.

----------


## ezis666

viņš apklusis visos forumos...

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Laikam kāds būs neizturējis un sviedis ar smagu priekšmetu...  ::

----------


## JDat

Kas un kam sviedis? Kāds meta ar smagu priekšmetu Džekiņa virzienā? Vispār man ir aizdomas, ka naftas magnāti šo ir piekāruši aiz zvaniem pie staba. Formāli par tautas čkarēšanu, bet patiesībā ka Džeķiņš ir atradis veidu kā nogriezt peļņu ļaunajiem naftas karteļiem.  ::

----------


## Dzeks

Vienkārša lieta. Drusku tā kā izbaudīju vasaru. Braucieni ar laivām, radu kāzas un ekskursija un lielo hūti. Bērniem brīvlaiks un sievai atvaļinājums tā kā tūlīt cauri un jāizmanto pēdējās iespējas. Nevienas brīvas nedēļas nogales. Gan jau vēl paspēšu to testu veikt arī septembrī, kaut gaidāma arī aktīva darbošanās citos virzienos. Doma vēl to auto pārdot, bet nu verķi jau līdz nedošu un ņemšu citu auto vietā. 

Tā kā viss vēl priekšā. Nevaig satraukties.

----------


## defs

Ja šo pārdosi,tad atkal paies kāds laiks,kamēr citu auto uzlādēsi ar tiem joniem.
Džek,es Tavā vietā pat neveiktu nekādus testus-vidējais patēriņš tāds kā māzāks,-labi,rullējam ar mazāku patēriņu   ::  Vienalga,kas negribēs,tas neticēs arī nekādiem testiem.
 Personīgi man liekas perspektīvāka ūdeņraža ideja.

----------


## Dzeks

Nu nav jau tik traki. Ja uzliek pareizi (es tik vēl nezinu kas ir pareizi, jo nezinu kas tur darbojās)  tad pēc 10 km jau būs kas jūtams. Nu nobraucot kādus 100 jau noteikti. Tagad braucot ekskursijā ar mantām, tautu un divām laivām uz jumta (tāds neliels tornis gaisa pretestībai) un velkot 110-120 (Alūksnes pusē likās droši no jāņtārpiņiem) sanāca pat kaut kur ap 6,8 l/100 . Secinājums, jo ātrāk brauc, jo labāk.  ::   Vai arī lielākā spiedienā korona samazinās un mazāk traucē procesam. Korona noteikti dedzina visu organiku kas tur parādās un samazina skābekļa saturu ieplūdes gaisā. Rezultātā uz adatām ar laiku uzdeg eļļas nogulsnes. Šis domas vispār visas tradicionālās teorijas iemet misenē. It kā. Tā kā ir par ko galvu palauzīt.

 Nu un ūdeņradis vai HHO arī darbojās. Tam ir konkrēts pamatojums, bet man interesantāks likās šis verķis, galvenokārt tāpēc ka neviens nezin, kas tur notiek. Šis arī ir tehniski vienkāršāks. Teorētiski. Praktiski ir problēma tos 30 kV noturēt tur, kur vajag, lai šie nesameklē savus nesankcionētos ceļus.

----------


## defs

Es domāju,ka tieši rudeņos,kad gaisa mitrums liels -  vai tad kaut kas nenoklāsies dēļ augstsprieguma?Es domāju tajā caurulītē,kur tās adatas.Jo maita augstspriegums ir riebīgs-sāk kaut kur šūt un pat rievas iededzina,sabojā visu verķi.

----------


## karloslv

> Nu un ūdeņradis vai HHO arī darbojās. Tam ir konkrēts pamatojums


 Jā, jā, varbūt kādus konkrētus pētījumu rezultātus studijā?

----------


## zzz

Nu ko, speciaali dzhekinja faniem:

http://aktivna.lv/

Vietinja, kur nedaargi iegaadaaties magneetisko benciininja pipelizaatoru. Patenteets, bl@@. Nospaarda dzhekinja gravicapu galiigi, ietaupa divreiz(!!!) vairaak. 

Pieraadiijumi efektivitaatei tieshi taadi pashi kaa dzhekinjam - tuksha muldeeshana.  ::

----------


## osscar

Vislabākais hīts tajā saitē - virs 110km/h vairs nav ekonomijas un tas netakarīgi no mašīnas tipa ? katram auto tak savi apgriezieni pie tāda ātruma mazam nīkulim 3,5 štukas, lielmotoram 1,5  ::   ::   un attiecīgi taču sūkņa ražība,degvielas plūsmas ātrums u.t.t....bet nu lohatrons 100%

----------


## defs

Autovadītāji, kas ir uzstādījuši Aktivator uz mašīnas, servisā saņem  

  «DST PRO» atlaides: detaļu un rezerves daļu pirkšanai – 10%

  autoremonta darbiem –15%  -reku tādēļ vien var mēģināt . zzz laikam brauc ar sabiedrisko transportu /vai nu arī mamma aizved ar savu auto uz skolu un atpakaļ/,tāpēc viņam tas nav aktuali   ::

----------


## defs

"-ar Aktivator motors darbojas klusāk" šis uzreiz ir fufelis.Ja būtu teikts,ka ar šo līmē ciet cauru izpūtēju,tad gan klusāk   ::

----------


## zzz

ja nabazdinsh defs savu shrotvaagenu remontee taisni kreisajaa kantorii dst pro, tad jau shis var sho lohotronu iegaadaat ar meerkji "ietaupiit"  10% uz remontiem, nevis benciininju un pat izteikt pateiciibu man, ka es shim taadu veiksmiigu dariijumu esmu piespeeleejis.

Tikai njem veeraa, shiis te drazinjas atrashanaas mashiinaa servisa vechiem dod skaidru zinju, ka pie shiem ir atbraucis dumjsh un leetticiigs lohs, kuru var draazt uz nebeedu un shis nekaa neapjeegs.  ::

----------


## defs

Re ,kā zzz ir uztraucies,laikam mamma strādā benzīntankā   ::  
Nebaidies,no Tevis konfešanudu nost neprasišu   ::  
Un vēl-šrotvāgenu remontē šrotā,nevis pie Taviem meistariem   ::

----------


## zzz

::  

debiilais def, es nevis uztraucos, bet tev, loham, piedaavaaju iegaadaaties to drazinju. 

Ko tad tu sachuraadamies neskrien tai pakalj? Ietaupiijums divreiz lielaaks ka loha dzhekinja veidojumam.

(Protams, nulle pareizinaata ar 2, arii joprojaam ir nulle, bet tas nu taa, matemaatisks siikums)

----------


## defs

> Vislabākais hīts tajā saitē - virs 110km/h vairs nav ekonomijas un tas netakarīgi no mašīnas tipa ? katram auto tak savi apgriezieni pie tāda ātruma mazam nīkulim 3,5 štukas, lielmotoram 1,5    un attiecīgi taču sūkņa ražība,degvielas plūsmas ātrums u.t.t....bet nu lohatrons 100%


  Šitas te-motoriem sūknis dzenā benzīnu uz riņķi-no bākas līdz sūknim un atpakaļ uz bāku.Un tikai nelielu daļu paņem motors. Sanāk,ka benzīns jau varbūt vairākas reizes izskrējis tiem magnētiem cauri,kamēr nobrauc kādus 100 km.Tāpēc teorētiski vairs nav aktuāli,cik patiesībā tērē motors.Jo māzāk bākā-jo ātrāk izskrien cauri.

----------


## defs

[quote="zzz"] ::  

debiilais def, es nevis uztraucos, bet tev, loham, piedaavaaju iegaadaaties to drazinju. 

Ko tad tu sachuraadamies neskrien tai pakalj? Ietaupiijums divreiz lielaaks ka loha dzhekinja veidojumam.[/quote

zzz,tev steidzīgi pie ārsta jāiet.Tev neviens ne naudu,ne benzīnu prasa,bet uztraucies tāds kā pajoliņš /sorry par izteicienu,nekā personīga/.Katrs taisa,ko grib,nebūs tava darīšana.Ja nejēdz-nesaki neko,skaties multenes   ::

----------


## zzz

> Šitas te-motoriem sūknis dzenā benzīnu uz riņķi-no bākas līdz sūknim un atpakaļ uz bāku.blaablaablaa.


 Tas ir kas, defa peetnieciski teoreetiskaias pamatojums magneetiskaa bennciina pipelizaatora darbiibas iipatniibaam? Feini, nepaies ne ilgs laiks, sasniegsi dzhekinja plaanpraatiibas liimeniiti.

----------


## defs

zzz,šobrīd runa nav par ekonomiju,bet par sūkņa darbību. Ja nesaproti no mašīnam,tad labak tiešām paklusē   ::

----------


## zzz

Nu nee, pajolinj def, kuram maaminja droshi vien autoservisaa par apkopeeju straadaa - tas taisni tu nezkaadeelj  sacepies sviestaa par vienkaarsha linka ieposteeshanu. Kas i ko, lohotrons traapiija juutiigaa vietinjaa?  ::

----------


## defs

zzz,man pofig,kur tev trāpija. Bet spamers tu riktīgs.Labi,ar slimiem nav ko forumu piedrazot...

----------


## zzz

Nu es jau ar saku, tikai kad tad juus, slimie, dzhekinsh un tu, beidzot vaaksieties nafig uz briivajiem metinaataajiem?

----------


## defs

zzz,labāk uzraksti,ko pats esi salodējs,nevis piekasies tiem,kas kaut ko dara! Nu pofig-dara kaut ko aplam-kas tev pa daļu?Es sen tādu fruktu kā tevi būtu nobloķējis.

----------


## zzz

def, par bazaarinjiem jaatbild. ja dzhekinsh salipina savu kvazistacionaaro burbuljaatoru un tad piefantazee tam nezkaadas pasacinjas klaat, tad shim taas savas pasacinjas ir jaapieraada. Vai jaatur varezhka ciet. Gan shim, gan shaa faniem.

----------


## JDat

Kas attiecas uz zzz.
Salodējis šamējais ir kaut ko:http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2990
Viņa antiezotēriskā attieksme ir absolūti skaidra. Lai jau dzenā tas motoriņš benzīnu uz nebēdu. Paliek aktuāls jautājusm vai magnēts laīdz ekonomēt degvielu. Ja palīdz tad zinātnisku faktus studijā.

Lai arī man nav auto (par riteņa nav), tomēr sliecos konfliktā uz zzz pusi. Kāpēc? Tāpēc ka, ja magnēti palīdzētu ekonomēt degvielu, tad tas būtu standarta aprīkojums katram autiņam.

Visu cieņu def (tu esi gudrs un sakarīgs forumotājs), bet skumīgi ka arī tevi parauj uz ezotēriku.  :: 


EDIT: Starp citu, Def! Ko tu pats esi uzlodējis? Iemet linku, man slinkums meklēt.

----------


## osscar

imho, kad kautkāds hdi vai fsi motors izpūš pa sprauslām degvielu - visas tās sakārtotās molekulas aiziet pa pieskari....tad tik pat labi var likt magnētus uz krāniņa, lai neveidojas nierakmeņi un neapčurājas poda mala...tāpat  noteikti tomāti aug 2 x  lielāki ja saliek šitos uz dārza šļūtenes un tādā garā....

----------


## JDat

Kā redzu te ir audiotrija! Tapēc pavārīšos beztēmā.

Daudziem  ir aktu
ali ieekonomēt kapeciņu braukājot ar automašīnu, tāpēc tēma regulāri tiek lasīta. Tie kas pasīvi, klusiņām seko līdzi. Tie kas aktīvāki (neskaitot mani un zzz) mēģina arī kaut ko uzrakstīt. zzz necieš ezotēriku un tāpēc cepās un izglīto tautu. Tāda lūk djelas.  ::

----------


## defs

JDat,pedēja laikā neko īpaši uzlodējis neesmu-nepietiek laika šim hobijam. Un patiesībā neko jau vairāk nevajag.Agrāk lodēju visādus pastirpinātājus,kurus esmu notirgojis.Bet pamatā kādreiz nodarbojos ar visādiem remontiem.Vēl tagad tantes skrien pakaļ-TV saplīsis un tāda garā...cenšos visus atšūt.
 Tajā linkā,kas bija ielikts par tiem magnētiem-tur bija arī kaut kādi pamatojumi,slinkums bija visu lasīt.Par cik neesmu neko pārbaudijis-es klusēju šajā sakarā.Patiesībā šodien visādus štruntus dažādi tirgotāji mēdz iesmērēt.Vienkāršam patērētājam jau var iestāstīt,ka magnēti bīda molekulas utt.Cena laikam bija 10 ls par vienību. Un tagad,ja izdodas tādus pārdot kādus 100k,tas ir miljons mīnus ražošanas izdevumi.

----------


## ddff

Emm, defs - vai ir piedieniigi shaada forumaa demonstreet sarkasmu vispaaraakajaa pakaapee un ljaut tautai noticeet, ka Tu tieshaam domaa - shiim visaam grabazhaam ir kaada jeega?  Es pienjemu, ka jebkursh, kuru neizsvieda no pamatskolas pirms 6. klases, nevienu nanosekundi nenoticeeja tam marketinga sviestam.

ddff

----------


## defs

ddff, vispār temats bija par Džeka jonizatoru.Džeks saka,ka viņam darbojas. Es saku-lai darbojas.Daži citi netic,ka darbojas.Un tagad parādījās links,kur tirgotājs saka,ka viņa magnetizētājs darbojas.Mana atbilde-es nezinu,jo neesmu pārbaudijis. Es daudz ko nezinu.Es zinu,ka braucu ar gāzi,kas maksā vairāk kā 50% lētāk par benzīnu.Gāzi mazliet vairāk tērē kā benzīnu.Es saku,ka man ir turpat 50% ekonomija.Un tam arī visi negrib ticēt.Katrs tic tam,kam grib noticēt.
 Es nezinu kā var sadedzināt benzīnu labāk.Fakts ir viens,ka 100% pilnībā nesadeg,bet kaut kādi procenti caur izpūtēju iziet atmosfērā.Sadedzinot pilnīgāk ir pilnīgi loģiski,ka pieaugs jauda,bet patēriņš samazināsies.
 Ja kāds iedomājas,ka iekšdedzes motorā jau ir degviela sadegusi 100 %,tad tāds cilvēks domā par tiem,kam kaut kādas idejas,ka mēs tie auni te salasijušies.

----------


## Dzeks

Es nesaprotu par ko te cepties.
 ja pēc mēneša Aktivator ekspluatācijas tā darbs automašīnas īpašniekam liksies mazefektīvs, mēs apmaiņā pret Aktivator uzreiz atgriezīsim naudu. 
Ļoti jau labs marketinga triks kaut vai klientu piesaistei servisam. Es ar nestādos priekšā, kā tur var rasties kaut 2 procenti ekonomijas, bet piedāvājums ir piedāvājums. Gribi, pērc, negribi nepērc. 
 Te bij jautājums par HHO. Kāds tur ir efekts. Tad nu ir tāda lieta ka ūdeņradis sadeg pilnībā praktiski jebkurā H O attiecībā. Katram gadījumam salīdzinot ar benzīnu ko neviens kompis tā arī nemāk iesmidzināt vajadzīgajā daudzumā uz gaisa masu, ūdeņradis sadegs pilnībā un visā tilpumā gandrīz par kārtu lielākā diapazonā. Un šī ūdeņraža īpašība arī nostrādā kā ideāla aizdedze, sadedzinot benzīnu kas tiek iesmidzināts nevienmērīgi degkamerā. Piem. aizvējā aiz vārstiem. Principā ar HHO iekārtu aprīkotiem auto arī tiek  liesināts degmaisījums, kas arī dod lielāko ekonomiju.  HHO nav vajadzīgs daudz, lai panāktu tādu aizdedzes efektu. Tas ir kā plazmas aizdedze, bet visā degkameras tilpumā.

----------


## zzz

> nestādos priekšā, kā tur var rasties kaut 2 procenti ekonomijas,.


 ne ne dzhekinj, tu vienkaarshi tagad demonstree savu skaudiibu, ka tevi paarspeejushi divkaartiigi, un rupji noniecini savus koleegas-izgudrotaajus, netradicionaali energjeetiskos taupiitaajus.  

Kur tur rodas "ekonomija"  un darbiibas teoreetiskais pamatojums, tach tur lappusiitee bija uzrakstiits priekshaa. Protams, taa bija tikpat pilniigaa hujnja, kaa dzhekinja shejienes murgojumi par shaa saveidojuma "teoriju". Bet nu tach nevar noliegt ka magneetiskaa hrenulizaatora darbiiba un taupiigums ir "pamatots" un "pieraadiits" vismaz tikpat labi kaa dzhekinja meeslinjam (un ir divreiz lielaaks!!!).  Iisteniibaa tas ir "pieraadiits" pat veel labaak, jo vechi veselus divus patentus(!!!) iznjeemushi, vot!  ::

----------


## ddff

Pirms 3 gadiem Krievijaa bija nopeerkams elektro pagarinaataajs ar 5 ligzdaam. Domaats speciaali datortehnikai un maksaaja kaut kas ap 55 usd. Cena taada taapeec, ka tas filtree viirusus, kas vareetu nonaakt kompii caur elektro tiiklu. Viirusu kershanu nodroshinaaja viens kondensators un divas spoles.

Ja kaads buutu sakjeeris viirusu no el. tiikla, tam razhotaajs atmaksaatu preces veertiibu. Lieki piebilst, ka neviens atpakalj nenesa.

ddff

----------


## Dzeks

Nu palasījos par tiem magnētiem. Neko nezinu par molekulāro polarizāciju, lai varētu novērtēt to skaidrojumu. Vienīgi ir zināms, ka magnētiskais lauks iedarbojas uz visu matēriju, visām vielām. Bet nu pirmā brīdī toč liekas kā lohotrons- pārāk vienkārši lai būtu taisnība, vai ne?
  Toties rezultāts gan ir gaužām līdzīgs. Tie paši ~ 20 % (nevis pārsit manu verķi divas reizes). Un sāk darboties pēc 10 km. Samazina troksni u.c. Varētu domāt, ka tā ir viena parādība, tik mans verķis to panāk iedarbojoties uz ieplūdes gaisu, bet tie magnēti kaut kā iedarbojoties uz degvielu. Rezultātā abi optimizē degšanu. Tie 20% varētu būt degvielas kvalitatīva un momentāna sadegšana. Ja tas ir viens un tas pats, tad tie magnēti ir drošāki, kā 25-30 kV dzīvošanās motortelpā. Vienīgi ar tik vienkāršiem verķiem noteikti ir daudz vairāk iespēju aizšaut garām un neiegūt neko. Tad jau labāk HHO, kam sarežģītāka konstrukcija, bet toties rezultāts garantēts. 
 Būšu tai pusē, nopirkšu tādu magnētu eksperimentiem, nebūs dārgāk kā iztērējos ar savu jonizatoru . Man piemēram nebūtu kauns to aizvest atpakaļ, ja rezultāts būs 0. Principā ES pat bez līguma tāds verķis ir jāņem atpakaļ, ja nenodrošina reklamēto darbību. Es gan esmu lasījis TVnetā ka štrunts tur vien ar tiem magnētiem esot, bet tas varbūt bija par kaut kādiem pakaļdarinājumiem. Ne jau visiem izdodas atkārtot viltīgas ierīces, ja nesaprot to darbības principu un uzbūvi.

----------


## zzz

Feini, dzhekinsh met meeteliiti uz otru pusi momentaa.  :: 

Vispirms noniecinaaja konkurentus, tagad apdomaajaas ka tas shaa pasha gjiimi nesmuku maalee, nu jau piekriit shiem ar visaam chetraam kaajeleem.

Nu nopeerc nopeerc magneetisko drazinju un atskaities par shaas sasniegumiem, kaa tur rakstiits taa ir domaata "gudriem" cilveekiem.  ::

----------


## defs

Ūdeņradis jau būtu labs vasarā,bet ziemā sasals ūdens un nekāda ražošana nesanāks.Pa vaļas brīžiem es varētu uzfunktierēt tādu ģeneratoru,tad nākamajā vasarā izmēģināt.Nekad jau nepietiek laika priekš saviem darbiem.

----------


## zzz

teoreetikji muldeetaaji juus abi esat.  :: 

Par sasalshanu - kizdish, def. Juusu tupajos uudenrazha burbuljaatoros lej iekshaa saarma skjiidumu. 

Sheku reku KOH - H2O faazu diagramma

http://koh.olinchloralkali.com/Technica ... agram.aspx

30% KOH un skuju tu vinju sasaldeesi Latvijaa, naaksies uz Antarktiidu braukt.

Plus ja tev njibumbum par faazu diagrammu, tad arii ja tu savaa burbuljaatoraa liesi shvakaaku skjiidumu un centiisies sho saldeet ,tad no shaa kritiis aaraa ledus un palikushaa skjiiduma koncentraacija pieaugs - tas ir, liidz galam sasaldeet KOH skjiidumu Latvijas ziemaa tu nevari principiaali, tev tur buus ledus shljura ar koncentreetaaku KOH skjiidumu pa vidu. Laizhot klaat burbuljaatora drazai shpannungu, shis aatri vien atkusiis un burbuljiereesies kaa parasts. 

Taa kaa nji kaatjit atmazochka, kjeries vien klaat buuveeshanai.

----------


## defs

zzz,tā arī darīšu.Tikai jāsameklē nepieciešamie materiali. Cerams,ka man ar piecgadi pietiks.

----------


## defs

http://www.hhoplusgas.com/
re,te var nopirkt burbuļmašīnu.

----------


## zzz

Tas ir jauki, dzhekinja gravicapas teemaa veel arii citus lohu uzmetienus reklameet.  ::

----------


## Dzeks

Es jau nu ieteiktu bik palasīties netā, atrast gatavu verķu aprakstus un uztaisīt pašam. Tas maksās pārdesmit Ls un būs sapratne kas tur ir kas. Nekā sarežģīta tur nav. Zupa tā pat būs jāmaisa pašam un ar koncentrāciju jāpiemeklē patēriņa strāva (mazāks elektrodu laukums un lielāks attālums starp plāksnēm, mazāka koncentrācija - lielāks laukums un mazāks attālums, pietiks ar mazāku koncentrāciju, bet būs iespēja ziemā sasalt).  
Es te aiz neko darīt bērnam skolas projekta nedēļā uzmeistaroju tādu puslitra burciņā ar piecām elektrodu plāksnītēm un kanalizācijas skalotāju Kurmi (ne KOH, bet NaOH, kas arī der,), lai var paspridzināt ziepju burbuļus klasē. Bērniem jautrība liela un meitenes spiegdamas lien zem galda   ::  Auto tik korpusiem jābūt bik nopietnākiem. 
Tā kā viss tur ir pārāk vienkārši, lai sūtītu eirikus kādam ārzemēs.

----------


## HexFet killer

HHO elektrolīzes burka tērē elektrību, tātad arī benzīnu. Es ieteiktu izmantot HHO ģenerēešanai GEET  ::  
Prasa tikai nelielas izmaiņas izpūtējam. Franču zemneikiem ļoti patīkot.

----------


## ezis666

Geet ir personīgi pārbaudē klāt būts un par sūdu atzīts.

----------


## defs

> HHO elektrolīzes burka tērē elektrību, tātad arī benzīnu....


 Ideja esot tāda,ka ūdeņradis strādā kā katalizators,kas labāk palīdz sadegt benzīnam.Rezultātā kopējais patēriņš esot mazāks.
Kaut kur lasiju,ka nepieciešams tikai kādi 3A uz 12...14V,tas ~40W.

----------


## Dzeks

Tā. Sakarā ar finanšu krīzi esu savu CV pārdevis. Tas slikti tikai no tā viedokļa ka eksperiments palika nepabeigts. Gribējās ielūkoties kas tur cilindros darās, aizbraukt uz stendu, bet nu vairs neko.
 Kopējais novērojums bija tāds, ka pēc ~ 6000 km sākās nenormāls eļļas patēriņš. Brīžiem pat litrs uz 200 km un tā sapūstā eļļa ieplūdes kolektrā uz adatām dega un kausēja to jonizatora trubas. Vairākas reizes atjaunoju, līdz noņēmu verķi no auto. Bija doma, ka nu ir pienācis skeptiķu paredzētais virzuļu sabrukums vai kas tamlīdzīgs. 
 Bet noņemot to verķi, arī eļļas patēriņš pazuda. Paspēju nobraukāt vēl 2000 km un nebija jūtama eļļas līmeņa izmaiņa.

Tātad secinājumi. Tas jonizators ne tikai iedarbojas uz degšanu cilindros, bet ar laiku izsauc daudz blakus parādību- lielākā no tām ir eļļas vārīšanās vai iztvaikošana. Žēl ka nebija iespēja sekot eļļas temperatūrai. Varbūt citas jaudas jonizatori un citi motori šo vārīšanos sasniedz vēlāk. Nezinu, kāds ir šis vārīšanās mehānisms. Ar ~24 W jonizatoru izsaukt 6 l eļļas vārīšanos arī ir gana interesanti. Defekts vai efekts?   ::  
 Pagaidām jautājumi ir vairāk kā atbilžu un blakus parādību ar ko cīnīties vairāk kā ieguvums no ekonomijas, tāpēc nevaru nevienu izņemot skauģus iepriecināt. Nav gatava izstrādājuma ko piedāvāt citiem atkārtot.  Aizvien ir tikai ideja.

 Bet traki interesanta ideja. Kā tikko būs iespēja, eksperimentēšu vēl. Galvenais ir skaidrs. Degvielas patēriņa samazinājums ir, un ir arī daudz visādu citu lietu, kas kopumā apgāž skeptiķu teikto, ka tur nekā nebūs, jo būt nevar.

----------


## karloslv

> kas kopumā apgāž skeptiķu teikto, ka tur nekā nebūs, jo būt nevar.


 Nevis būt nevar, bet viss aprakstītais varēja notikt ar jebkuru vecu šrotmobili, i eļļa pazust, i sākt vārīties. Bez normāla eksperimenta te nav ko trollēt par efektiem un defektiem.

----------


## osscar

tieši tā. Kārtējais tukšais plāns, redz nauda beidzās...

----------


## Dzeks

Nu atšķirībā no karloslv sliktās pieredzes ar veciem auto, man 20 gadu praksē nav bijis tā, ka 100 km norij litru eļļas, bet tad 2000 km netērē ne nieka, kā arī neesmu spējis ikdienā braucot pat +40 grādu karstumā eļļu uzvārīt. Tā kā visi secinājumi ir tikai no manas pieredzes un manuprāt pietiekami precīziem odometra un tankštelles mērījumiem. 
  Ir man dažas idejas kāpēc šādas parādības radās un kā tās novērst, bet tās nav tās teorijas ko gribētu šeit apspriest. Nav ieinteresēti lasītāji. 
 Pašam gan interese ir tikai augusi. Pamatojoties uz pieredzi meklēšu atbilstošāku auto ko "čakarēt" un turpināšu pie pirmās iespējas.  ::  

Es čakarējos ar verķi ko neviens nesaprot, netaisa un netirgo, bet Jūs tikmēr salodējat kādu savu verķi cerībā ka sanāks labāk par ķīniesu širpatrebu vai lielo firmu izstrādājumiem. Lai veicas.

----------


## JDat

Ne jau visi kas te lodē sacenšas ar ķīniešiem. Elektronika dažiem ir pamatdarbs, citiem hobijs. Neaizmirsti par to! Ķīniešus konkurē tikai EPIS un tvdx. Tā ka...

Vispār... Šo tēmu vajadzētu beztēmā ielikt. Pārāk maz augstsprieguma, pārāk daudz ūdens par motoriem un benzīnu.

----------


## Dzeks

Varu piekrist. Gan par lodēšanu, gan par tēmu. Tā jau ir, ka te vairāk ir par augstsprieguma radītajām izpausmēm motorā, nevis par pašu augstspriegumu radīšanu.  Bet par mūzikas štellēm jau ar apspriežat, kā tas skan (kā vibrē gaiss ausī), nevis kā tur pa procesoriem, mikrenēm un traņiem špaņi tirinās. Tā kā katram savs. Augstspriegums te pamatā tomēr ir.  HHO, plazmu vai citus verķus gan apspriedīsim citur.

----------


## defs

Man vienalga nav saprotams mehanisms kā eļļa no kartera tiek ieplūdes kolektorā? Benzīnniekiem ir gumijas truba,kas ieiet gaisa filtrā-tas domats,lai būtu lufte karterī,kad motors strādā. Ja par to sāk nākt eļļa,tad kaut kas nav riktīgi ar pašu motoru.No Džeka teiktā sanāk,ka hoheris izvilcis eļļu no kartera.Secinājums-tā dega un deva jaudu,samazinot dīzeļdegvielas patēriņu.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> nenormāls eļļas patēriņš. Brīžiem pat litrs uz 200 km un tā sapūstā eļļa ieplūdes kolektorā


 Tad redz, ko tas "savācējs" (kolektors!) tajā ieplūdē vāc!
Bet, anyway, drīz 3,14zģec tam motorītim...

----------


## defs

Varbūt var uzreiz liet rapsi karterī un bākā ?   ::

----------


## Dzeks

Nu defs izdara ļoti amizantus secinājumus. Nez kā viņš tīri tehniski iedomājas to augstsprieguma eļļas uzsūkšanu? Arī interesants devaiss   ::  
 Redz ekonomija bija no pirmiem kilometriem un aptuveni 5000 km eļļas zudumi netika novēroti. Liekas tas saistās ar metāla daļu koncentrāciju eļļā un tad kaukādu lādiņu uzņemšanu. (Vienalga izklausās diezgan traki). Tīrā eļļā vis OK, bet pie izstrādātas eļļas parādijās patēriņš- visdrīzāk eļļas vārīšanās, kas noņemot to verķi izzuda. Tad vēl paspēju nobraukāt 1200 km bez redzama zuduma. Tā kā tur ar augstspriegumu notiekās traki interesantas lietas. Vismaz man patīk.  ::

----------


## defs

Džek,es tiešam nerubiju fišku šajās nanotehnoloģijās  ::

----------


## australia

Pizgec.
Vesels romāns.
Balta diršana/rezultāta nav un nebūs.

Un lai nokalst rokas tiem, kas pārdevuši visādus degvielas sūdus lētticīgiem cilvēkiem.

----------

